# News of the Warm



## too larry (Sep 18, 2018)

I was surfing You Tube and came across this five year old clip from le Show. It's pretty much the same as if listening to a show from last week.






Here is le Show archives for those who want to actually hear last week's.

http://harryshearer.com/le-show-archive-search/


----------



## too larry (Sep 18, 2018)

More timely news of the warm.

https://www.businessinsider.com/north-carolina-passed-laws-against-science-sea-level-rise-2018-9


----------



## too larry (Sep 18, 2018)

Or this one.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/12/us/north-carolina-coast-hurricane.html


----------



## too larry (Sep 18, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/09/14/scientists-warned-of-rising-sea-levels-in-north-carolina-republican-lawmakers-shelved-their-recommendations/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.13eb7e4f4bbe


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

The Greeks don't want no freaks. But they got one anyway. 

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Tropical-Storm-Medicane-Hits-Greece


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2018)

I heard about this a couple nights ago on the BBC. Fruit bats dying from the heat.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/01/09/its-so-hot-in-australia-that-bats-brains-are-frying/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.40a4c301f262


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

Funny what you will find when you scroll all the way to the bottom of your w/underground page. Strongest storm in the southern IO in a while. Not expected to make landfall, but hope all the whales and shit get out of the way.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Cat-4-Cilida-Raging-through-Southwest-Indian-Ocean?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2018)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Ten-Category-5-Storms-2018-2nd-Most-Record


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2019)

You shouldn't be talking like this. Coal company profits might be at risk.


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

My bad, hurricane season is over. Or maybe we need to change the start or end date. . . .

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Pabuk-Slams-Thailand-Watching-Unusual-Setup-Northeast-Pacific?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> My bad, hurricane season is over. Or maybe we need to change the start or end date. . . .
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Pabuk-Slams-Thailand-Watching-Unusual-Setup-Northeast-Pacific?cm_ven=cat6-widget


Maybe the record books are useless in this new era of extreme climate change brought on by a selfish species.


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe the record books are useless in this new era of extreme climate change brought on by a selfish species.


I had a bug last week, and stuck in the house with no new hiking videos I got to talking to You Tube preppers about the difference between being ready for all the made up shit they are afraid of, and just putting away a little food and water because it's the smart thing to do. My little hurricane being a good example. 

Anyway, now YT is putting prepper vids in my feed, and judging from the thumbnails, many think there is an ice age is on the way. No shit. Lots of those guys are around the bend. The fact they are so scared makes these scary times.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2019)

Stupid scared people are very scary; they're often unpredictable, impulsive and dangerous.

The only way we're going to have another Ice Age is if we get rid of all the excess carbon dioxide in the atmosphere AND blast cubic miles of dust (by whatever means) into the upper stratosphere. One or the other won't be enough for lasting change.


----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Stupid scared people are very scary; they're often unpredictable, impulsive and dangerous.
> 
> The only way we're going to have another Ice Age is if we get rid of all the excess carbon dioxide in the atmosphere AND blast cubic miles of dust (by whatever means) into the upper stratosphere. One or the other won't be enough for lasting change.


I think their first impulse is to see the opposite of what is happening.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I think their first impulse is to see the opposite of what is happening.


Funny how well their reactions follow the stages of grief; first comes denial, then anger...


----------



## too larry (Jan 7, 2019)

Not sure how much this will help, but 45's new top scientist is a weatherman.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Meteorologist-Kelvin-Droegemeier-Confirmed-Lead-White-House-Science-Office?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

Speaking of thin ice. . . .

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Antarctic-Sea-Ice-Dips-Record-Low-Extent-Early-January?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 18, 2019)

According to Admiral Richard Byrd Antarctica is a belt of ice 1,200 miles thick. Plenty of air conditioning. Man will never destroy earth. Earth will destroy man then take a little nap and be good as new.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 18, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Funny how well their reactions follow the stages of grief; first comes denial, then anger...


"It's easier to fool someone than it is to convince them they've been fooled"

Mark Twain.

FLAT EARTH


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Man will never destroy earth. Earth will destroy man then take a little nap and be good as new.


Must we work so hard to accelerate the process?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2019)

Must retardedgriller keep posting bullshit? 

Captain Bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 19, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Must we work so hard to accelerate the process?


Absolutely. The earth is raped for the almighty dollar. Making changes for cleaner air and water is bad for business. Strip mining, clear cutting forest, fracking and massive oil spills will continue. I don't know if you know much about oilmen. They are also CIA and military hardware investors. The big players in the military industrial complex have also become majority shareholders in health insurance companies. Americans are being extorted by its own military. Ever rising health insurance premiums and the Pentagon can't account for 2.3 trillion.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2019)

Fuck me. I agree with griller.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Absolutely. The earth is raped for the almighty dollar. Making changes for cleaner air and water is bad for business. Strip mining, clear cutting forest, fracking and massive oil spills will continue. I don't know if you know much about oilmen. They are also CIA and military hardware investors. The big players in the military industrial complex have also become majority shareholders in health insurance companies. Americans are being extorted by its own military. Ever rising health insurance premiums and the Pentagon can't account for 2.3 trillion.


Well here's about a dozen things we can agree on.


Rrog said:


> Fuck me. I agree with griller.


I know, right?!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 19, 2019)

BUT you still believe that the oceans curve into a ball. HAHAHAHAHA Globetards


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 19, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> BUT you still believe that the oceans curve into a ball. HAHAHAHAHA Globetards


Facts are facts.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

He’s such an obnoxious 10 year old


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Facts are facts.


You been duped Randolph.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

No. You believe any nonesense conspiracy theory presented to you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2019)

Rrog said:


> No. You believe any nonesense conspiracy theory presented to you.


 WTC 7 collapse at free fall speed and didn't even get hit by a plane. Oswald didn't hit a moving target with a cheap bolt action rifle. Moon landings were faked NASA is a complete fraud. Not sure about Pearl Harbor and Roswell.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

Like I said


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2019)

So the heathen Arabs with box cutters flew the planes with expert precision making that sharp turn into the Pentagon? mmmmmk


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

As I said


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You been duped Randolph.


You don't even know me. You are very good at putting words in others mouth. I'm retired setting here with my wife of 48 years. Enjoy your life! I just got home from our favorite Chinese place. 45 minute drive but living in the country beats the city.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Absolutely. The earth is raped for the almighty dollar. Making changes for cleaner air and water is bad for business. Strip mining, clear cutting forest, fracking and massive oil spills will continue. I don't know if you know much about oilmen. They are also CIA and military hardware investors. The big players in the military industrial complex have also become majority shareholders in health insurance companies. Americans are being extorted by its own military. Ever rising health insurance premiums and the Pentagon can't account for 2.3 trillion.


And what are you doing to help?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So the heathen Arabs with box cutters flew the planes with expert precision making that sharp turn into the Pentagon? mmmmmk


You are a foil head!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> WTC 7 collapse at free fall speed and didn't even get hit by a plane. Oswald didn't hit a moving target with a cheap bolt action rifle. Moon landings were faked NASA is a complete fraud. Not sure about Pearl Harbor and Roswell.


OMG you are a conspiracy theorist! Not much point in discussing this with a brilliant mind like yours.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> BUT you still believe that the oceans curve into a ball. HAHAHAHAHA Globetards


Hey Neil deGrasse Tyson is an acquaintance of mine. How about we go to Twitter and I'll introduce you...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2019)

And if that won't work how about Gallagher? I know him too. But they are a bit different...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2019)

The Gallagher story is sad. I met him on a flight to California from the east coast. He had some hilarious stories. This was around ten years ago. He had lost most of his money. He sent me an autographed picture. No mallot.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> And what are you doing to help?


I use energy saving led bulbs.  I don't drive a huge gas guzzler.  Love Asian food !! Did you get a buzz 1st?  It's nice to be happily married with a family Randy.  Think again about oceans curving around a levitating ball spinning 1,000 mph.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

Just because you can’t comprehend science ...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Hey Neil deGrasse Tyson is an acquaintance of mine. How about we go to Twitter and I'll introduce you...


Tyson is a idiot.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

You sir, have little right to criticize anyone’s intellect. You are the most easily duped human being I have ever encountered. You have zero grasp of simple concepts. Your brain simply isn’t wired correctly. 

Truth


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 27, 2019)

Neil D Tyson did say the earth was pear shaped. You want me to pull it up on youtube?


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Neil D Tyson did say the earth was pear shaped. You want me to pull it up on youtube?


I would assume it means oval, with the bottom half being ever so slightly bigger... not the shape of a pear. 
There is just no other way to communicate that in as few words that are understood b that many.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2019)

Idiot


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I use energy saving led bulbs.  I don't drive a huge gas guzzler.  Love Asian food !! Did you get a buzz 1st?  It's nice to be happily married with a family Randy.  Think again about oceans curving around a levitating ball spinning 1,000 mph.


If a bullet is fired in a plane towards the tail, how fast dose it travel?
How do you hold on to your flat spot?


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

These disruptions of the polar vortex are actually caused by warm air above the pole. I realize that in no way makes it any easier for all the poor folks living though this.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Coldest-Blast-Years-Heading-Midwest-Great-Lakes?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2019)

So a pole would indicate a sphere-ish shape it would seem.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> If a bullet is fired in a plane towards the tail, how fast dose it travel?
> How do you hold on to your flat spot?


No change to the feet per second of the bullet because the gun that fires the bullet is at the same speed and momentum as the plane. If you jump in the air are you going to go flying to the back?  Globetards really are stupid. Extraordinarily phenomenally DAF . Tie a 150 foot rope around your waste and tie the other end to the back of a dragster and stand next to it and let it take off. 150 feet later you are unable to instantaneously travel at 70 mph so you get a double dislocated hip and paralysis.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No change to the feet per second of the bullet because the gun that fires the bullet is at the same momentum as the plane. If you jump in the air are you going to go flying to the back?  Globetards really are stupid. Extraordinarily phenomenally DAF


I need the measurement from here on the ground, surly it would travel slower from my perspective.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2019)

His lack of grasp of simple science is alarming


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2019)

Rrog said:


> His lack of grasp of simple science is alarming


He represents what American public schools have become under Republican influence.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2019)

Probably paid by exxon via russian troll farms.
Hope he keep conserving.
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/new-york-state-sues-exxon-mobil-for-deceiving-investors-on-climate-regulation-risk-2018-10-24
He's just a distraction.
Sorry for the hyjack @too larry


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Probably paid by exxon via russian troll farms.
> Hope he keep conserving.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/new-york-state-sues-exxon-mobil-for-deceiving-investors-on-climate-regulation-risk-2018-10-24
> He's just a distraction.
> Sorry for the hyjack @too larry


I don't know if we have any real russian trolls on RIU, but I have come across some watching prepper videos. on YT. They spread hate in the comments. Not that hard to find hate in the prepper community anyway.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

But I was trolling the preppers, so. . . . . . I really need to get my foot better so I can get outside.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> But I was trolling the preppers, so. . . . . . I really need to get my foot better so I can get outside.


I'm sorry you're down, man. I've always enjoyed reading your hiking diaries.

If you wanna troll a doomsday theorist, I'm your Huckleberry!


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry you're down, man. I've always enjoyed reading your hiking diaries.
> 
> If you wanna troll a doomsday theorist, I'm your Huckleberry!


My best troll was a video saying to keep the government shut down. The trick to it is the all caps. I said we don;t need no stinking air traffic controllers, food safety inspectors, {and on and on}

I did get blocked by one lady, and I was not even trolling her channel. She isn't as crazy as most, and I was just giving my experiences with the hurricane recovery. But if you mention fema as helping, and not locking folks up into camps, well, you must be crazy.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not going to defend FEMA.

What was done to Puerto Rico was shameful.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not going to defend FEMA.
> 
> What was done to Puerto Rico was shameful.


I've seen the dirty underbelly of Fema, Red Cross and several others. This was back when we had a bad flood and my workplace was a DAC center. 

Most home owners get turned down for FEMA. The crackheads and the like get a check. They are not real popular here.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've seen the dirty underbelly of Fema, Red Cross and several others. This was back when we had a bad flood and my workplace was a DAC center.
> 
> Most home owners get turned down for FEMA. The crackheads and the like get a check. They are not real popular here.


DAC center?

Why would homeowners get turned away?


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

Fema is only for uninsured losses at your main residence. And kind of insurance and you don't qualify. I know of one who was not living in his trailer at the time, but said he was, and got a few grand. Another ask, but i don;t think they approved her. The trailer was wrecked, but it wasn't lived in. Nothing in the closets or most of the rooms. But she tried.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2019)

The insurance frauds were running think and fast when I lived in South Florida in 2005. They had hurricane damage claims 100 miles from where it stuck!


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> The insurance frauds were running think and fast when I lived in South Florida in 2005. They had hurricane damage claims 100 miles from where it stuck!


I'm sure there was a lot of that here. Our adjuster was from Ky. So they are trying to flood the zone so to speak. I've been happy with mine, but have heard horror stories.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 28, 2019)

After a bitter cold week and weekend, my friend Patti in Chicago, and I suspect a lot of other folks in the Midwest might want to talk to you about the so-called "warm", and this record cold week ahead..?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 28, 2019)

too larry said:


> I don't know if we have any real russian trolls on RIU, but I have come across some watching prepper videos. on YT. They spread hate in the comments. Not that hard to find hate in the prepper community anyway.


So that's where all the trolls & haters are!? (I thought they were all on here, learn something new everyday I guess)

Hey Larry I'm just within the last couple weeks realizing how bad you got hit in that hurricane! Very sorry to hear that, glad that everybody was okay brother, hang in there!


----------



## xtsho (Jan 28, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> After a bitter cold week and weekend, my friend Patti in Chicago, and I suspect a lot of other folks in the Midwest might want to talk to you about the so-called "warm", and this record cold week ahead..?
> 
> View attachment 4272215



I think I'll stay out west.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2019)

Commerce over Constitution.
Perhaps we should quadruple our (us) population to keep commerce's attention on us.

 

Attracted by lax regulations, industrial agriculture has descended on a remote valley, depleting its aquifer — leaving many residents with no water at all.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/19/magazine/the-water-wars-of-arizona.html


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> So that's where all the trolls & haters are!? (I thought they were all on here, learn something new everyday I guess)
> 
> Hey Larry I'm just within the last couple weeks realizing how bad you got hit in that hurricane! Very sorry to hear that, glad that everybody was okay brother, hang in there!


Thanks buddy. I try not to talk about it too much. I know it's a buzzkill. I may start a thread so I can bitch and moan to my heat's content and keep the other threads upbeat. lol


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> After a bitter cold week and weekend, my friend Patti in Chicago, and I suspect a lot of other folks in the Midwest might want to talk to you about the so-called "warm", and this record cold week ahead..?
> 
> View attachment 4272215


The disruptions in the polar vortex {what is causing the cold} are caused by warm air over the pole. As much as 50F above normal. It breaks up and sends it down here.


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Commerce over Constitution.
> Perhaps we should quadruple our (us) population to keep commerce's attention on us.
> 
> View attachment 4272221
> ...


A year or so back I heard a story on NPR about Saudi horse owners buying up land, with the water rights that go with it, and growing Alfalfa hay to ship back home.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 28, 2019)

too larry said:


> The disruptions in the polar vortex {what is causing the cold} are caused by warm air over the pole. As much as 50F above normal. It breaks up and sends it down here.


Well NASA seems to have a differing opinion as to what's causing the cold, conversely they also have an opinion what's causing the so-called "warm" ..they seem to have it covered on both ends (very convenient!)

Seems even the all-knowing and omniscient NASA can't decide?!

https://www.ibtimes.co.in/space-witness-ice-age-due-dropping-sunspot-activity-warns-nasa-785815






So which is it NASA? Global Warming or the new Ice Age? Inquiring minds want to know! (Maybe it's both)


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Well NASA seems to have a differing opinion as to what's causing the cold, conversely they also have an opinion what's causing the so-called "warm" ..they seem to have it covered on both ends (very convenient!)
> 
> Seems even the all-knowing and omniscient NASA can't decide?!
> 
> ...


I watched a YouTube clip about the Maunder Minimum and this is an interesting phenomenon. The clip I watched was published in 2013 and they were certain we were heading into another one- but that hasn't happened.

If we do, it will surely be mitigated by the excess CO² in the atmosphere. It would be great if they cancelled out.

My concern is that the Maunder Minimum came to an end... as would the next one, presumably- so then what?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 29, 2019)

Let's hear what PBS says about the climate issue?






tl'dr =


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 29, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I watched a YouTube clip about the Maunder Minimum and this is an interesting phenomenon. The clip I watched was published in 2013 and they were certain we were heading into another one- but that hasn't happened.
> 
> If we do, it will surely be mitigated by the excess CO² in the atmosphere. It would be great if they cancelled out.
> 
> My concern is that the Maunder Minimum came to an end... as would the next one, presumably- so then what?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2019)

Climate change denial. Why oh why am I not surprised


----------



## too larry (Jan 31, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Let's hear what PBS says about the climate issue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wrote a song about it. Want to hear it?


Sixty five million years ago was a bad day for the dinosaurs. 
It was a cold day.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 31, 2019)

Bravo!!! Encore!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2019)

Up in my area lots of giant round bail straw going overseas.


too larry said:


> A year or so back I heard a story on NPR about Saudi horse owners buying up land, with the water rights that go with it, and growing Alfalfa hay to ship back home.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> I wrote a song about it. Want to hear it?
> 
> 
> Sixty five million years ago was a bad day for the dinosaurs.
> It was a cold day.


I bet that's a great song to sip the Kool-Aid by!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2019)

More bullshit. Man riding dinosaurs....

How thoroughly impossible


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Stupid scared people are very scary; they're often unpredictable, impulsive and dangerous.
> 
> The only way we're going to have another Ice Age is if we get rid of all the excess carbon dioxide in the atmosphere AND blast cubic miles of dust (by whatever means) into the upper stratosphere. One or the other won't be enough for lasting change.


we're never going to do that. people do not head off problems...they let them happen, then act like they're heroes for surviving the shit storm they caused to begin with....so what's going to happen is the ice will melt, sea levels will rise, billions of dollars worth of property along the coast will be lost, and the fucking idiots who stayed will first beg to be saved, then start to demand it....i say bar the door and let the fucking idiots drown....that's that many less idiots to deal with in the future...that many less idiots to feed....that many less idiots to breed more idiots.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> I bet that's a great song to sip the Kool-Aid by!


youtube should have a little responsibility in what they allow fucking idiots to post....how much harm has youtube done to the intelligence of the whole race? people who are stupid to begin with go looking for information (in a profoundly stupid place to look for facts) and find this ridiculous, retarded bullshit, instead of anything approaching the truth...or facts. then they start talking to each other and reinforcing the fucking fallacies that some other idiot posted.....and ignoring the truth.....ignoring the facts.....becoming more and more entrenched and invested in the fallacious fantasy......


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2019)

Complete blithering idiots go to YouTube for “science.” It’s so sad. 

There’s YouTube “science” showing Santa, Easter bunny, unicorns, slender man as real

You can’t take the stupid out of people.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 1, 2019)

Antarctica is a belt of ice that gains in thickness a little every year. As the belt of ice slowly thickens over the years it also causes the sea level to rise. The top of the belt of ice maintains a constant distance from the ocean's surface. Admiral Byrd said this belt of ice was 1,200 miles thick hmmm and fwiw In 2014 oceans were discovered 400 miles beneath the earth's crust.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 1, 2019)

That's a load of horse shit!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 1, 2019)

So you believe icy comets striking the earth brought all the earth's water here?  Globetard ! The earth's water comes from within.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 1, 2019)

At least I don't watch my sister take a shower...


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2019)

Not worth even reading their posts anymore. They’re the same idiotic posts from two years ago. Nothing new


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2019)

The ice in Antarctica is melting six times faster than it was in the 1990s.

I wonder how many times faster than now it will be melting in 2040?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> The ice in Antarctica is melting six times faster than it was in the 1990s.
> 
> I wonder how many times faster than now it will be melting in 2040?


won't be any by then....and all that beachfront property will be clam beds, and i'll be living in the smoky islands.....


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> won't be any by then....and all that beachfront property will be clam beds, and i'll be living in the smoky islands.....


I think I'll live long enough to see a full meter of sea level rise relative to pre Industrial Revolution. We've already seen the first foot.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> The ice in Antarctica is melting six times faster than it was in the 1990s.
> 
> I wonder how many times faster than now it will be melting in 2040?


You don't know the difference between Antarctica and the Arctic. Obviously confused. The Arctic has indeed been experiencing a thaw and polar bears are starving. The Antarctic belt of ice does not get prolonged sunlight at any point during the year to induce thaw. This is because the belt of ice is twice the circumference of the equatorial line. The lack of prolonged sunlight is what makes it by far the coldest place on earth. Anything contrary to this was in error or NASA propaganda. The belt of ice has basically no native plants or animals whereas the Arctic in stark contrast is teeming with life. The sub-antarctic islands is where you find the emperor penguin and seals.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> The ice in Antarctica is melting six times faster than it was in the 1990s.
> 
> I wonder how many times faster than now it will be melting in 2040?


Gloom and doom. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !! Stop the freon and hydrocarbons you're putting a hole in the ozone layer. The sun is going to fry us all !!  you are DAF lmao


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You don't know the difference between Antarctica and the Arctic. Obviously confused. The Arctic has indeed been experiencing a thaw and polar bears are starving. The Antarctic belt of ice does not get prolonged sunlight at any point during the year to induce thaw. This is because the belt of ice is twice the circumference of the equatorial line. The lack of prolonged sunlight is what makes it by far the coldest place on earth. Anything contrary to this was in error or NASA propaganda. The belt of ice has basically no native plants or animals whereas the Arctic in stark contrast is teeming with life. The sub-antarctic islands is where you find the emperor penguin and seals.


NOAA disagrees you. Since they work there and you don't, I'm inclined to believe them over a Daffy tool who thinks the Earth is flat.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> youtube should have a little responsibility in what they allow fucking idiots to post....how much harm has youtube done to the intelligence of the whole race? people who are stupid to begin with go looking for information (in a profoundly stupid place to look for facts) and find this ridiculous, retarded bullshit, instead of anything approaching the truth...or facts. then they start talking to each other and reinforcing the fucking fallacies that some other idiot posted.....and ignoring the truth.....ignoring the facts.....becoming more and more entrenched and invested in the fallacious fantasy......


According to you and the U.S. government that beyond a shadow of doubt everything taught about history and evolution is 100% accurate and the absolute truth? Yet "science" has been proven wrong time and time again. What a fucking idiot.  I assume you didn't watch the video. The human footprints were found under excavated bedrock.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> NOAA disagrees you. Since they work there and you don't, I'm inclined to believe them over a Daffy tool who thinks the Earth is flat.


Just because you have seen the Empire Strikes Back 1,118 times doesn't prove your intelligence or that space exist or of a spinning ball earth. If you had a basic knowledge of math and physics you would know that this is a impossibility. You were taught science by Steven Spielberg.  Good God you are DAF


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I watched a YouTube clip about the Maunder Minimum and this is an interesting phenomenon. The clip I watched was published in 2013 and they were certain we were heading into another one- but that hasn't happened.
> 
> If we do, it will surely be mitigated by the excess CO² in the atmosphere. It would be great if they cancelled out.
> 
> My concern is that the Maunder Minimum came to an end... as would the next one, presumably- so then what?


According to your minions that have brilliant minds (or lack of) here at rollitup youtube has dumbed down the population. No youtube allowed !!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gloom and doom. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !! Stop the freon and hydrocarbons you're putting a hole in the ozone layer. The sun is going to fry us all !!  you are DAF lmao


Here flatten these dead people.

Australia and New Zealand have the highest rates of skin cancer in the world, according to the largest international melanoma foundation, the Texas-based AIM at Melanoma. Both countries have more than double the incidence rates found in North America.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/08/health/australia-melanoma-skin-cancer-high-rates-intl/index.html


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Here flatten these dead people.
> 
> Australia and New Zealand have the highest rates of skin cancer in the world, according to the largest international melanoma foundation, the Texas-based AIM at Melanoma. Both countries have more than double the incidence rates found in North America.
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/08/health/australia-melanoma-skin-cancer-high-rates-intl/index.html


Chloroflorocarbons, also known as CFCs, are thankfully declining rapidly, although they have not been completely phased out yet. It appears that the weight of public outrage has caused China to crack down on manufacturers who recently started using them again.

The silver lining of melting poles due to dramatically warmer average temperatures- especially in winter- is that CFCs are more active the colder the atmosphere is. An ice free Arctic will reduce the risk of UV related disease! 

Excess UV doesn't just cause skin cancer, it's also the cause of macular degeneration.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Just because you have seen the Empire Strikes Back 1,118 times doesn't prove your intelligence or that space exist or of a spinning ball earth. If you had a basic knowledge of math and physics you would know that this is a impossibility. You were taught science by Steven Spielberg.  Good God you are DAF


Magical strawman thinking.

Does not require a response.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Magical strawman thinking.
> 
> Does not require a response.



Certainly right.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Here flatten these dead people.
> 
> Australia and New Zealand have the highest rates of skin cancer in the world, according to the largest international melanoma foundation, the Texas-based AIM at Melanoma. Both countries have more than double the incidence rates found in North America.
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/08/health/australia-melanoma-skin-cancer-high-rates-intl/index.html


SURPRISE !!! Take a tropical continent and populate it with fair skin northern europeans. Australia began as a British penal colony in the late 1700's. End of discussion mate.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Chloroflorocarbons, also known as CFCs, are thankfully declining rapidly, although they have not been completely phased out yet. It appears that the weight of public outrage has caused China to crack down on manufacturers who recently started using them again.
> 
> The silver lining of melting poles due to dramatically warmer average temperatures- especially in winter- is that CFCs are more active the colder the atmosphere is. An ice free Arctic will reduce the risk of UV related disease!
> 
> Excess UV doesn't just cause skin cancer, it's also the cause of macular degeneration.


Unburnt methane is the number one greenhouse gas produced by oil/gas production and livestock. That's not going to change anytime soon because there are a lot of fat meat eating people driving around in big SUV's. The Earth also naturally produces unburnt methane. It even leaks out from the bottom of the ocean. It's debatable whether it is harmful because the earth has a way of balancing itself out. States particularly in the southeast could see expanded growing seasons due to global warming. It's gonna be great don't worry.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Magical strawman thinking.
> 
> Does not require a response.



This is worth repeating


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2019)

The promises.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Unburnt methane is the number one greenhouse gas produced by oil/gas production and livestock. That's not going to change anytime soon because there are a lot of fat meat eating people driving around in big SUV's. The Earth also naturally produces unburnt methane. It even leaks out from the bottom of the ocean. It's debatable whether it is harmful because the earth has a way of balancing itself out. States particularly in the southeast could see expanded growing seasons due to global warming. It's gonna be great don't worry.


you know what? don't give a fuck.....you've ruined your opinion here...everything you say should be prefaced with "the following is presented by a sub-moronic pinhead who argues that the earth is flat, the moon is a night light for god, and 2 mile tall giants once lived with men...read it at your own risk".......
i'm not even reading what you wrote, just un-ignored you long enough to quote the fucking stupidity......i don't need to read what you wrote. i know already it's stupid, pointless, wrong, misinformed, misinterpreted, and just fucking ignorant....i'm just tired of having to read other people's replies to your idiocy....do us all a favor and FUCK OFF to another website...or a bowling alley...or w/e....just fuck off


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know what? don't give a fuck.....you've ruined your opinion here...everything you say should be prefaced with "the following is presented by a sub-moronic pinhead who argues that the earth is flat, the moon is a night light for god, and 2 mile tall giants once lived with men...read it at your own risk".......
> i'm not even reading what you wrote, just un-ignored you long enough to quote the fucking stupidity......i don't need to read what you wrote. i know already it's stupid, pointless, wrong, misinformed, misinterpreted, and just fucking ignorant....i'm just tired of having to read other people's replies to your idiocy....do us all a favor and FUCK OFF to another website...or a bowling alley...or w/e....just fuck off


I just wanted to post this piece again...


It’s so true. His bullshit isn’t worth even reading


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Certainly right.


Hey Rrog been like 6 years eh... hope you well mate good to see you around still


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit! What is up MH?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know what? don't give a fuck.....you've ruined your opinion here...everything you say should be prefaced with "the following is presented by a sub-moronic pinhead who argues that the earth is flat, the moon is a night light for god, and 2 mile tall giants once lived with men...read it at your own risk".......
> i'm not even reading what you wrote, just un-ignored you long enough to quote the fucking stupidity......i don't need to read what you wrote. i know already it's stupid, pointless, wrong, misinformed, misinterpreted, and just fucking ignorant....i'm just tired of having to read other people's replies to your idiocy....do us all a favor and FUCK OFF to another website...or a bowling alley...or w/e....just fuck off


Ya big family pack ribeye eaten 8 passenger ford expedition drivin lard ass


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2019)

Nothing to see or read here... 

Watch the bullshit on your shoes, though.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Unburnt methane is the number one greenhouse gas produced by oil/gas production and livestock. That's not going to change anytime soon because there are a lot of fat meat eating people driving around in big SUV's. The Earth also naturally produces unburnt methane. It even leaks out from the bottom of the ocean. It's debatable whether it is harmful because the earth has a way of balancing itself out. States particularly in the southeast could see expanded growing seasons due to global warming. It's gonna be great don't worry.


It's harmful, especially in light of all the CO² already emitted.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2019)

Unburned methane is what retiredgriller produces


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Unburned methane is what retiredgriller produces


Methane is some 30 to 80 times more effective as a greenhouse gas than CO².

It breaks down in the atmosphere over about 30 years- into carbon dioxide.

There's a huge amount of methane hydrates in the Arctic Ocean, which is thawing at a record pace now and will be ice free in summer literally any year now.

If we like the climate we have we better pull out all the stops NOW to keep things from getting any warmer.

I'm beginning to think that the only way to put a stop to global warming is nuclear winter style, with such a war or volcano. Obviously, the consequences of such an event would be catastrophic on many levels.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2019)

there are too many countries whose governments refuse to admit "global warming" is real...they argue semantics while the sea level rises...right now i don't think you could get enough of them doing anything to make it effective on a global scale....and what would we be able to do? setting off nuclear explosions seems a very very poor choice, and probably not very effective on a global scale. triggering volcanoes seems to be equally risky and ineffective. if you somehow set one off big enough to eject enough material to lower temperatures, it would cause incredible damage locally, and agriculture would suffer for years. i just really don't think we can do a damn thing except try to stop contributing to the problem, and put efforts into dealing with it in the future.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are too many countries whose governments refuse to admit "global warming" is real...they argue semantics while the sea level rises...right now i don't think you could get enough of them doing anything to make it effective on a global scale....and what would we be able to do? setting off nuclear explosions seems a very very poor choice, and probably not very effective on a global scale. triggering volcanoes seems to be equally risky and ineffective. if you somehow set one off big enough to eject enough material to lower temperatures, it would cause incredible damage locally, and agriculture would suffer for years. i just really don't think we can do a damn thing except try to stop contributing to the problem, and put efforts into dealing with it in the future.


Strange, we're the only country to pull out of the Paris Climate Accord?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Strange, we're the only country to pull out of the Paris Climate Accord?


yeah....and we shouldn't have....
how many of the countries that have ratified it are actually doing anything meaningful? maybe a dozen...the rest are paying lip service while doing business as usual....
what's the plan to slow down global warming? how many of those countries in the Paris accord would be willing to set off nuclear devices? how many would be willing to sanction experiments with volcanoes?...how long would it take for the committee to reach a quorum on what day of the week to meet? while sea levels rise and drown them as they argue....¿

https://www.popsci.com/article/science/computer-models-show-what-exactly-would-happen-earth-after-nuclear-war

does not seem like a good alternative to the present problem.....


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah....and we shouldn't have....
> how many of the countries that have ratified it are actually doing anything meaningful? maybe a dozen...the rest are paying lip service while doing business as usual....
> what's the plan to slow down global warming? how many of those countries in the Paris accord would be willing to set off nuclear devices? how many would be willing to sanction experiments with volcanoes?...how long would it take for the committee to reach a quorum on what day of the week to meet? while sea levels rise and drown them as they argue....¿
> 
> ...


Big countries have made solid strides. China has dramatically reduced its building program of coal fired power plants, for example.

Of course more needs to be done. That said, if all nations make a commitment and see the others making good on theirs, then trust in the process is built and more agreements can be made with a reasonable expectation of mutual performance.

Trump has trashed that whole paradigm and it remains to be seen if America can figure out how to make amends and regain some semblance of credibility.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are too many countries whose governments refuse to admit "global warming" is real...they argue semantics while the sea level rises...right now i don't think you could get enough of them doing anything to make it effective on a global scale....and what would we be able to do? setting off nuclear explosions seems a very very poor choice, and probably not very effective on a global scale. triggering volcanoes seems to be equally risky and ineffective. if you somehow set one off big enough to eject enough material to lower temperatures, it would cause incredible damage locally, and agriculture would suffer for years. i just really don't think we can do a damn thing except try to stop contributing to the problem, and put efforts into dealing with it in the future.


To your other point of forced global cooling by volcano or nuclear war being catastrophic... Well, I agree.

I guess the best that can be said for such an option is to decide if humanity wants a 'small' catastrophe we can plan for or a larger one we can't avoid.

The climate effects we've seen so far are the result of just ONE DEGREE CELSIUS of warming. Imagine what 4 times that much will do.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 7, 2019)

Off the coast of East Africa in the Canary Islands chain is a landslide/volcano that is a ticking time bomb. If it goes it will create a tsunami that will devastate the state of Florida's 30 million residents and the eastern seaboard. The fires of the burning bodies will light the night sky, it will be medieval.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 7, 2019)

You gotta cut down on the sweetened breakfast cereal, dude.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Earth-Had-Its-4th-Warmest-Year-Record-2018-Say-NOAA-and-NASA?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 9, 2019)

Cumbre Vieja Los Palmas. This volcano has been rumbling as of late. It's full of water too.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

This was an interesting story. Especially in light of all the time I spent working out the tides in Annapolis for March 1718.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Using-Parking-Meter-Records-and-Tweets-Local-Businesses-Sea-Level-Rise-Research?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

I had seen a story on Wunderground earlier that I wanted to post on here. Went back to copy it, and there was a new one that fits the bill too.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Early-Start-2019-Typhoon-Season-Category-2-Wutip-Heads-Towards-Guam?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

Here is the one I had seen earlier.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/January-2019-Among-Earths-Four-Warmest-Januaries


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

It can't be hot every day. . . . 

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Its-Official-Illinois-Set-New-All-Time-Record-Low-38F-Jan-31?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Wettest-Winter-US-History


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Nearly-1-Trillion-California-Flood-Likely-Occur-Within-40-Years


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

Some folks run hot and cold.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/North-South-Winter-and-Summer-Record-Temperature-Extremes?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

How high's the water Pappa?

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Highest-Sea-Level-Rises-US-are-Texas-and-Louisiana-Annual-Report-Finds?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

A cyclone down under.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Category-3-Tropical-Cyclone-Trevor-Hits-Australia?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

More cyclone fun.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Tropical-Cyclone-Idais-Death-Toll-Mozambique-May-Exceed-1000


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 19, 2019)

Llano County Texas, Sunday


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 19, 2019)

It seems Colorado has the record for hail now.


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> It seems Colorado has the record for hail now.


We have family out there, and several of them have had to replace widows in their houses and cars.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 20, 2019)

Actually the Midwest has had record rainfalls the last 7 years or so. I live in a flat farming area. Some rolling hills at the edge of Appalachia. I've seen more topsoil removed in the last few years from erosion than my whole life.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Midwest flooding outlook for spring.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Stage-Set-Potentially-Devastating-US-Spring-Floods?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Never seen double storms like this before. And at least one of them ramped up in a hurry.


Veronica underwent a phenomenal period of rapid intensification on Wednesday, taking advantage of low wind shear and very warm sea surface temperatures (SSTs) near 30°C (86°F)—up to 1°C above average for this time of year. Veronica intensified from a tropical storm with 65 mph winds at 6Z March 20 into a Category 4 storm with 145 mph winds just 18 hours later—an 80 mph increase in winds.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Twin-Tropical-Cyclones-Head-Landfall-Australia


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

In like a lion, out like a lamb. Oh never mind.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/March-Weather-Madness-Most-Extreme-Month-Year?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn sure did not like seeing this story. I hope the building inspector has to answer for this. {If that poor ass county has one} 19 of 23 deaths in trailers that were not tied down right.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Improperly-Anchored-Mobile-Homes-Involved-19-Of-23-Deaths-Alabama-Tornado?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

I heard about this one night last week on the BBC. Pretty large area affected by the floods.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Record-Floods-Iran-Kill-62-Cause-Over-1-Billion-Damage


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

Someone mentioned this in another thread.






But anyway, https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Intense-Spring-Storm-Plaster-Plains-Record-April-Snow?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/March-2019-Earths-2nd-Warmest-March-Record?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/March-2019-Earths-2nd-Warmest-March-Record?cm_ven=cat6-widget


More warm, more nasty weather.

Hope all is well in your neighborhood, brother!


----------



## too larry (Apr 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> More warm, more nasty weather.
> 
> Hope all is well in your neighborhood, brother!


I'm just running as fast as I can, ever other day. Then spend a day getting over it. How is things with you? Haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm just running as fast as I can, ever other day. Then spend a day getting over it. How is things with you? Haven't seen you around in a while.


Things are better now. I had a lil scrap with the man if you'll recall. That's in the rear view mirror now.


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Things are better now. I had a lil scrap with the man if you'll recall. That's in the rear view mirror now.


Good to hear.


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2019)

I had been hearing this was in the works for months. Great news in that it will kick up the percent the federal government chips in. I saw where debris removal in Mexico Beach was equal to twenty years of their annual budget. Those guys are going to need a hand.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hurricane-Michael-Upgraded-Category-5-Landfall


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had been hearing this was in the works for months. Great news in that it will kick up the percent the federal government chips in. I saw where debris removal in Mexico Beach was equal to twenty years of their annual budget. Those guys are going to need a hand.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hurricane-Michael-Upgraded-Category-5-Landfall


That was a crazy hurricane, for sure. Since it's Florida, the Feds will make sure to splash out plenty of cash.

Meanwhile, Puerto Rico...


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> That was a crazy hurricane, for sure. Since it's Florida, the Feds will make sure to splash out plenty of cash.
> 
> Meanwhile, Puerto Rico...


Actually. . . . . . .

The recovery money is tied up in Congress because it was lumped in with the PR money. In the mean time all the counties and towns are racking up debt and shitting bricks.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/US-Snowfall-2018-19-Haves-and-Have-Nots?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2019)

Pretty normal winter here; normal snow in the mountains, below average here on the plains.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Pretty normal winter here; normal snow in the mountains, below average here on the plains.


Several major trails are impacted by the heavy snowfall this spring. Rain too for that matter. The desert section of the PCT is green for God's sake.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2019)

It snowed on the plains yesterday, about 4". More in the mountains. Chilly and cloudy today, should be warming up soon. Typical May weather for front strange Colorado!


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> It snowed on the plains yesterday, about 4". More in the mountains. Chilly and cloudy today, should be warming up soon. Typical May weather for front strange Colorado!


Sister is flying back to Denver next week. She will be chillin. Today we are at 88/62F, with tons of sun, but last week the lows were in the 50's.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

It's been a rough Typhoon season already. Looks like it's getting worse.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Northeast-India-Keeps-Eye-Rapidly-Strengthening-Fani?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's been a rough Typhoon season already. Looks like it's getting worse.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Northeast-India-Keeps-Eye-Rapidly-Strengthening-Fani?cm_ven=cat6-widget


Indeed.

Mozambique especially has had a tough go of it this season.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Mozambique especially has had a tough go of it this season.


So sorry. I got my threads mixed up.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2019)

Hurricanes and Grateful Dead. Seems appropriate somehow lol


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Hurricanes and Grateful Dead. Seems appropriate somehow lol


I heard Promised Land when I was in the shower, and got to comparing cuts once I got to work..


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

Posted a pile more on my GD thread.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

Looks like India is getting better at hurricane prep. Very few dead in this last storm.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Damage-Widespread-Fanis-Death-Toll-Remarkably-Low-Thus-Far?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Looks like India is getting better at hurricane prep. Very few dead in this last storm.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Damage-Widespread-Fanis-Death-Toll-Remarkably-Low-Thus-Far?cm_ven=cat6-widget


I'm impressed- that's a lot of people to move on short notice with limited resources and inadequate infrastructure.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I'm impressed- that's a lot of people to move on short notice with limited resources and inadequate infrastructure.


Yep. Storm surge is great at finding the stay behinds. Three dead is remarkable.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yep. Storm surge is great at finding the stay behinds. Three dead is remarkable.


Makes a person wonder why America isn't capable of such evacuations.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Makes a person wonder why America isn't capable of such evacuations.


One word. Individualism. 

ie. you ain't the boss of me.


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2019)

too larry said:


> One word. Individualism.
> 
> ie. you ain't the boss of me.


I'm sure there's a bit more to it than that.

Lack of concern for the welfare of brown people, for instance. Did you notice who were most affected by Katrina?


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sure there's a bit more to it than that.
> 
> Lack of concern for the welfare of brown people, for instance. Did you notice who were most affected by Katrina?


Across the tracks is always low lying land.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

You know it's bad when the flood is on fire.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Great-Johnstown-Flood-1889?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

It's Opening Day.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/2019-Atlantic-Hurricane-Season-Begins-91L-Gulf-Mexico-Threat-Develop?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's Opening Day.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/2019-Atlantic-Hurricane-Season-Begins-91L-Gulf-Mexico-Threat-Develop?cm_ven=cat6-widget


Ladies and gentlemen, step right up and place your bets! Who will lose their roof first this year?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's Opening Day.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/2019-Atlantic-Hurricane-Season-Begins-91L-Gulf-Mexico-Threat-Develop?cm_ven=cat6-widget


"The next major forecast update to watch occurs on Tuesday June 5, when Colorado State University (CSU) issues their widely-watched forecast."

Bill Gray is missed, especially this time of year.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

I wouldn't mind getting a little of that rain.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/91L-Slow-Develop-Heavy-Rain-Threat-Mexico-Texas-and-Louisiana?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> "The next major forecast update to watch occurs on Tuesday June 5, when Colorado State University (CSU) issues their widely-watched forecast."
> 
> Bill Gray is missed, especially this time of year.


Here it is. More of the same.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/CSU-Predicts-Near-Average-2019-Atlantic-Hurricane-Season-14-Named-Storms?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

Speaking of more of the same. . . . .

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Wettest-12-Months-US-HistoryAgain?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> Speaking of more of the same. . . . .
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Wettest-12-Months-US-HistoryAgain?cm_ven=cat6-widget


At this rate, boat people are looking like the smart ones.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

I heard a story on NPR about families in India checking on the water trucks schedule before having guests over. Then saw this.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Day-Zero-India-Looming-Millions


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I heard a story on NPR about families in India checking on the water trucks schedule before having guests over. Then saw this.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Day-Zero-India-Looming-Millions


Yes. It's bad there. I saw a satellite map of groundwater usage around the world (yes, they can actually measure groundwater by satellite, don't ask me how!), and northern India was depleting groundwater to critical levels.

A lot of people are going to go hungry soon...


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Europe-Awaits-Record-Smashing-June-Heat-Wave?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Europe-Awaits-Record-Smashing-June-Heat-Wave?cm_ven=cat6-widget


That's hot.

The end of the article was especially foreboding.


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> That's hot.
> 
> The end of the article was especially foreboding.


Yep. Looks like North Africa temps.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yep. Looks like North Africa temps.


Not even. Morocco regularly sees 115F.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

I saw this yesterday. Germany is trying to expand this coal mine. The planned expansion is not popular there.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/23/europe/germany-climate-protest-garzweiler-coal-mine-intl-scli-grm/index.html


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

The last big heat wave in Europe killed 71K. Wonder what this one is going to do. 

I saw an interesting story about how early heat waves kill many more than later ones. Acclamation is real.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/All-time-June-Heat-Records-Fall-5-European-Nations?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hottest-Day-French-History-459C-1146F?cm_ven=cat6-widget

https://www.ecowatch.com/greenland-temperatures-above-normal-2638907188.html


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hottest-Day-French-History-459C-1146F?cm_ven=cat6-widget
> 
> https://www.ecowatch.com/greenland-temperatures-above-normal-2638907188.html


My favorite climate scientist has been talking about the extreme warming of Antarctica.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2019)

Aaaaaaand his most up to date prediction for the first blue ocean event in the Arctic- where all the sea ice has melted by September- is sometime in the next 5 years.

The implications for northern hemisphere weather patterns are sobering in light of the events of this spring.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2019)

I heard they had topped the old record high in Anchorage by 5 degrees. Not too shabby,

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Anchorage-Alaska-Roasts-90-Heat-Smashing-All-Time-Record-5

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48890556


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2019)

Book review.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Book-Review-Oxford-Weather-and-Climate-1767?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

It's not common for these to form over land, then move out to sea to become a named storm.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hurricane-Warnings-Louisiana-Coast-20-25-Rain-Possible-Barry?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Yes. It's bad there. I saw a satellite map of groundwater usage around the world (yes, they can actually measure groundwater by satellite, don't ask me how!), and northern India was depleting groundwater to critical levels.
> 
> A lot of people are going to go hungry soon...


They use ground penetrating radar Yoda. I have a friend in Southern Kentucky who uses a device he built himself to search for large flint spear points and other ancient artifacts left behind by native americans 9,500 years ago and older. He's found early paleo period fluted Clovis and fluted Cumberlands. Early archaic Harpeth Rivers, beveled Lost Lakes, Bentons, Kirks, serrated Pine Trees & Daltons made with jet black flint and a enormous Garth Slough with the umbrella tangs. Uber impressive collection that includes a woodland period carved flint pipe he smokes grass out of. Interestingly, the craftsmanship of the spear points declines as the natives began to rely more on agriculture. Beginning with corn and squash.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> They use ground penetrating radar Yoda. I have a friend in Southern Kentucky who uses a device he built himself to search for large flint spear points and other ancient artifacts left behind by native americans 9,500 years ago and older. He's found early paleo period fluted Clovis and fluted Cumberlands. Early archaic Harpeth Rivers, beveled Lost Lakes, Bentons, Kirks, serrated Pine Trees & Daltons made with jet black flint and a enormous Garth Slough with the umbrella tangs. Uber impressive collection that includes a woodland period carved flint pipe he smokes grass out of. Interestingly, the craftsmanship of the spear points declines as the natives began to rely more on agriculture. Beginning with corn and squash.


Ground penetrating radar only goes a few feet and it doesn't work from a satellite.

Cool re. the Clovis artifacts. Those people knew how to rough it when the rains failed.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 17, 2019)

More bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 18, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Ground penetrating radar only goes a few feet and it doesn't work from a satellite.
> 
> Cool re. the Clovis artifacts. Those people knew how to rough it when the rains failed.


Ground penetrating radar can penetrate 100 feet. It depends on the makeup of the soil and the moisture content. Dry sand and silt earth can give readings in the 100's. Now, a moist, clay soil will only give readings of a few feet. Also you bro's be careful of the heat the next two days. A stagnant hot air pocket is trapped under the dome over the eastern quadrant from stalled out Hurricane Barry. Electrolyte smoothie recipe: Coconut water, banana, watermelon. Your welcome. 

Retired Guerilla esq


----------



## Rrog (Jul 18, 2019)

Bullshit


----------



## too larry (Jul 18, 2019)

More of the same. Hot, hotter, hottest.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/June-2019-Earths-Hottest-June-Record?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## Rrog (Jul 19, 2019)

Too bad griller is so mentally insane


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

More of the same.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/All-Time-Heat-Records-Melt-Europe-Worst-Come-Thursday?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 26, 2019)

Greenland and Alaskan glaciers are melting a foot a day. Europe is baking and people without air conditioning are dying yet millions of fat ass Americans wait in line at McDonalds with their engines running while some slacker tries to get their order correct. Americans are the world's energy hogs. So when this shit hits situation critical who deserves the brunt of it?


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

The record high temps in Germany having adverse effects on the Silver Arrows this weekend. They didn't do well the last time we had a really hot F1 weekend either. Larger openings to let out hot air seems to hurt their aero package more than others.

https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.hamilton-mercedes-in-trouble-if-germany-stays-hot.6eGNuZgy8VMQHcMnua815D.html


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

More hot takes on the EU weather.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Full-Scoop-Europes-Historic-Onslaught-Heat?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> More hot takes on the EU weather.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Full-Scoop-Europes-Historic-Onslaught-Heat?cm_ven=cat6-widget


I read something somewhere about the Gulfstream slowing down, in which the article predicted more extreme temperatures in Europe both in summer and winter. The same article said that the slowing was caused by fresh water melting off Greenland and interrupting the driver of the current; water gaining salinity and therefore density and dropping and thus needing more water to replace it, hence Gulfstream.

If this is the case, then record high temperatures recorded all over Greenland causing record melting is going to be seriously bad news for European weather going forward.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> The record high temps in Germany having adverse effects on the Silver Arrows this weekend. They didn't do well the last time we had a really hot F1 weekend either. Larger openings to let out hot air seems to hurt their aero package more than others.
> 
> https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.hamilton-mercedes-in-trouble-if-germany-stays-hot.6eGNuZgy8VMQHcMnua815D.html


Hot weather is not just hard on parts and cooling systems, it affects air density and therefore the ability to make power in ICE engines. Hot weather intensifies the effect of 'density altitude', a measure well known to pilots of aircraft.

This article discusses the impact of hot weather on flight operations. It's from a couple of years ago and it's about Phoenix but the point is clear;

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40339730

Red eye flights leaving late at night or very early mornings might be the way to go in the future.


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I read something somewhere about the Gulfstream slowing down, in which the article predicted more extreme temperatures in Europe both in summer and winter. The same article said that the slowing was caused by fresh water melting off Greenland and interrupting the driver of the current; water gaining salinity and therefore density and dropping and thus needing more water to replace it, hence Gulfstream.
> 
> If this is the case, then record high temperatures recorded all over Greenland causing record melting is going to be seriously bad news for European weather going forward.


The slow underwater currents have just as much of an impact on global weather as surface currents do. Salt transfer from ice formation in the high latitudes drives most of that movement.

I've heard that some models predict with enough ice melt in Greenland, the Gulf Stream will reverse and pull cold water into the gulf.


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

Our planet’s climate may be more sensitive to increases in greenhouse gas than we realized, according to a new generation of global climate models being used for the next major assessment from the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC). The findings—which run counter to a 40-year consensus—are a troubling sign that future warming and related impacts could be even worse than expected.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/New-Models-Point-More-Global-Warming-We-Expected?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Baked-Alaska-State-Endures-Warmest-Month-Record?cm_ven=cat6-widget

July 2019 was the warmest month on record for the state of Alaska, smashing the previous record by almost one full degree Fahrenheit and leaving numerous local records for hottest day and warmest month in the superheated dust. Records for statewide average temperatures date back to 1925 (with partial data since the late 1880s). Four of the top 10 warmest single months on record (all Julys) has been set in just the past four years. This past June was also the second warmest June on record for the state (following June 2004).


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Bizarre-Happenings-Far-North-Lightning-Tropical-Moisture-and-More?cm_ven=cat6-widget

_Bob Henson _ · August 14, 2019, 2:38 AM EDT






Above: In this image taken on Thursday, August 1, 2019, large rivers of melting water form on an ice sheet in western Greenland and drain into moulin holes that empty into the ocean from underneath the ice. The heat dome that smashed high temperature records in five European countries a week ago moved over Greenland in late July and early August, accelerating the melting of the island's ice sheet and causing massive ice loss in the Arctic. 

Image credit: Caspar Haarløv, Into the Ice via AP.


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

On tonight's Newshour. . . . .


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2019)

Where are we going and what are we doing in a handbasket?


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Where are we going and what are we doing in a handbasket?


When we lived in town, our next door neighbor worked with my wife. I had recorded a lot of GD CD's for her husband. She told me, "I really like that song, going to hell in a sidecar." Since then I've always thought of her when I hear this song.

{Some what climate related, but old neighbors now at Homestead. They go out into the glades to capture big snakes. Important work, but not keeping up with supply}


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)

With all the love for Woodstock, this missed the headlines.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Fifty-Years-Ago-Category-5-Hurricane-Camille-Hits-Mississippi?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)

A new world record. 

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/July-2019-Earths-Hottest-Month-Recorded-History


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a good idea. A new study is sending engineers and sociologist out to talk to folks after a twister to learn what they were doing before and during the event. To find out how the buildings came apart to tell what was the weak points, etc, etc. No way to talk to the folks in trailers that were not tied down properly. Most of them are dead.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/When-Tornado-Hits-Your-Home-New-Look-Structures-Survival-and-Resilience?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2019)

this stuff has been going on since before humans existed. temperatures rise and fall naturally. we've had little ice ages and unusually warm periods in our recorded history.
there have just never been 7.5 billion of us on the planet before....we have a major impact on the natural cycles. we dump tons of pollutants into the atmosphere daily, we clear cut huge swaths of land, which raises the ambient temperature in those areas. we change water courses and create artificial bodies of water.....and we are surprised that all of this is happening....¿...wonder how surprised they'll be in 20-30 years when most of the coast lines on the entire planet are ocean bottom.....


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this stuff has been going on since before humans existed. temperatures rise and fall naturally. we've had little ice ages and unusually warm periods in our recorded history.
> there have just never been 7.5 billion of us on the planet before....we have a major impact on the natural cycles. we dump tons of pollutants into the atmosphere daily, we clear cut huge swaths of land, which raises the ambient temperature in those areas. we change water courses and create artificial bodies of water.....and we are surprised that all of this is happening....¿...wonder how surprised they'll be in 20-30 years when most of the coast lines on the entire planet are ocean bottom.....


Anyone wanting to do archaeology in Florida needs SCUBA tanks. When it was colder, our coastline was a lot further out, and that is where most of the people lived. Trade between Cuba and the Keys was common thousands of years ago.

There was a little iceage from 1695-1710 in Northern Europe. Lots of starvation, as far south as England. It changed the feeding grounds for herring {I think} from the Arctic sea down to the North Sea.


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

I saw where this had already weakened, but just forming a named Tropical Storm about 40N is crazy.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Chantal-Fish-Storm-Forms-Far-North-Atlantic


Tomer [email protected]
https://twitter.com/burgwx/status/1164006635314040832

Tropical Storm #Chantal has formed at a latitude of 40.2ºN. Pending on post-season reanalysis, this would make Chantal the 6th tropical cyclone in modern record (1950-2019) to first reach TS strength N of 40ºN, most recent being an unnamed storm in '06. Record is 42.0º in '52.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2019)

weird summer here, we get a lot of thunderstorms in the spring, but usually not in the summer...this whole summer has been nothing but, haven't seen one "gentle rain" this year, every storm we've had has been a storm...the power goes out at least once a week, trees have been falling (one tourist got killed when one hit his car recently), i had to build a rock wall where my yard gets close to the road, the water rushing down the hill has been jumping the curb and making a crater in my yard.....
this is not normal weather....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> weird summer here, we get a lot of thunderstorms in the spring, but usually not in the summer...this whole summer has been nothing but, haven't seen one "gentle rain" this year, every storm we've had has been a storm...the power goes out at least once a week, trees have been falling (one tourist got killed when one hit his car recently), i had to build a rock wall where my yard gets close to the road, the water rushing down the hill has been jumping the curb and making a crater in my yard.....
> this is not normal weather....


It is now!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> It is now!


yeah...when it's what's happening all the time, i guess it is the "norm"....


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> weird summer here, we get a lot of thunderstorms in the spring, but usually not in the summer...this whole summer has been nothing but, haven't seen one "gentle rain" this year, every storm we've had has been a storm...the power goes out at least once a week, trees have been falling (one tourist got killed when one hit his car recently), i had to build a rock wall where my yard gets close to the road, the water rushing down the hill has been jumping the curb and making a crater in my yard.....
> this is not normal weather....


It was a crazy hiking season on the AT. Folks were having to take 3 and 4 zeroes waiting for some storms to pass. That would blow out your budget in a hurry.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

Looks like this weekend Florida is going to get some weather out of this one. And further up the east coast early next week. 

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Florida-Disturbance-98L-and-Central-Atlantic-Wave-99L-Both-Threats-Develop?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2019)

Tropical storm Dorian looks like it may hit Central Florida as a category 1 hurricane on 9/1.

Y'all ain't out of the woods yet!


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Tropical storm Dorian looks like it may hit Central Florida as a category 1 hurricane on 9/1.
> 
> Y'all ain't out of the woods yet!


What a difference a day makes. Now it is forecast as a solid 3 and a possible 4.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Category-1-Hurricane-Dorian-Expected-be-Cat-4-Sunday?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2019)

As of my last peek, Dorian has already been a Cat 5 and is currently undergoing an eyewall replacement cycle.

It appears to be veering away from Florida (damn, was hoping it would flatten some Trump properties lol), good news for people there.

When I was young, category 5 hurricanes were rare...


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> As of my last peek, Dorian has already been a Cat 5 and is currently undergoing an eyewall replacement cycle.
> 
> It appears to be veering away from Florida (damn, was hoping it would flatten some Trump properties lol), good news for people there.
> 
> When I was young, category 5 hurricanes were rare...


She maxed out at 185mph. Then sat over the Bahamas for two days. Those guys are fucked. If the track holds true, Florida will get some flooding, but little else.

Did you see where 45 said he had never heard the term cat 5? And that Alabama was going to get hurricane force winds? He does seem to be slipping more than usual.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> She maxed out at 185mph. Then sat over the Bahamas for two days. Those guys are fucked. If the track holds true, Florida will get some flooding, but little else.
> 
> Did you see where 45 said he had never heard the term cat 5? And that Alabama was going to get hurricane force winds? He does seem to be slipping more than usual.


He's very consistent; this is the 4th category 5 hurricane he's said that about!

Yeah, I feel bad for Bermuda, they got slammed. I'll be watching their recovery and taking notes of how it compares to Puerto Rico's progress.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2019)

I wonder where it will fall this year?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2019)

https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/

Latest I could find.


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/
> 
> Latest I could find.


I forget where I was hearing it, but most likely late night BBC World Service {radio}. They were talking about the weather patterns changing. The winds are weaker near the poles than normal. That made the recent heat wave sit there a lot longer than it normally would. So more ice melt than the same heat wave would have caused in the past.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> I forget where I was hearing it, but most likely late night BBC World Service {radio}. They were talking about the weather patterns changing. The winds are weaker near the poles than normal. That made the recent heat wave sit there a lot longer than it normally would. So more ice melt than the same heat wave would have caused in the past.


The most recent link I posted actually has the rate of ice loss slowing significantly as of August this year. Interesting read; the Arctic is a complicated place.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 10, 2019)

Humans adapt very well, which is why we never fix any of our mistakes.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Humans adapt very well, which is why we never fix any of our mistakes.


Not everyone adapts. Many die along the way.

We do fix our mistakes- but generally only when forced.

Mother Nature is an irresistible force.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 10, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Not everyone adapts. Many die along the way.
> 
> We do fix our mistakes- but generally only when forced.
> 
> Mother Nature is an irresistible force.


I think there has been many times throughout history that catastrophic events thinned human civilization out and forced it to evolve. I watched a great documentary the other night on a people that retreated to caves because solar flares wiped out there civilization. Trying to find the exact one...


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hawaiis-Warmest-Summer-Record-and-Alaskas-Second-Warmest


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Major-Uncertainty-Future-95L-Developing-Over-Bahamas


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hawaiis-Warmest-Summer-Record-and-Alaskas-Second-Warmest


The ocean is taking its sweet time to warm up but once it does...

Between warmer SSTs and slower jet stream winds due to Arctic warming, we're all but certain to see more Dorian style events as time goes on.

Maybe it's not a good time to retire in the tropics...


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> The ocean is taking its sweet time to warm up but once it does...
> 
> Between warmer SSTs and slower jet stream winds due to Arctic warming, we're all but certain to see more Dorian style events as time goes on.
> 
> Maybe it's not a good time to retire in the tropics...


Not going to be much to it, but if your house just blew away. still a pain in the ass. And there is another just off Africa that looks to be coming their way.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Tropical-Storm-Humberto-Forms-Near-Bahamas?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

More of the same.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/August-2019-Earths-2nd-Warmest-August-Record?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Tropical-Trouble-Imelda-Drench-Texas-Coast-Humberto-Heads-Bermuda-Depression-Forms-Atlantic?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2019)

Ice extent in the Arctic isn't setting a record low this year, but total ice volume is. There's almost no 4 year old ice in the Arctic at all anymore.

Paul Beckwith is a weather scientist who's put up a bunch of YouTube videos about climate change in general and warming in the Arctic in particular;


----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Slow-Moving-Tropical-Depression-Imelda-Brings-Over-30-Inches-Rain-Texas?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Slow-Moving-Tropical-Depression-Imelda-Brings-Over-30-Inches-Rain-Texas?cm_ven=cat6-widget


So is this the third or fourth 500 year flood in 4 years for South Texas? I lost count...

I think I saw animals pairing up in the Twitter clips. Has anyone seen a big boat driven by a dude with a long beard?


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> So is this the third or fourth 500 year flood in 4 years for South Texas? I lost count...
> 
> I think I saw animals pairing up in the Twitter clips. Has anyone seen a big boat driven by a dude with a long beard?


I think I heard two day totals of 28 inches. If this is the new normal, flood zones have to be updated.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Sep 21, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Facts are facts.


Ah you say so but can you prove it? Is it possible experimentally to prove the earth is turning? If so can you tell me the name of the experiment that proved it?, please and thank you.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Sep 21, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> And what are you doing to help?


I will bet more than you. Just the fact this guy has the balls to talk to people about topics that trigger brain dead fluoride drinking drones into attack mode, shows he’s doing more than you. Those folks repeat anything and everything the system has taught them to be true, even taking the stance of the CIA ( they coined the phrase conspiracy theorist after JFK researchers said it was leaders in government that did it) to moch those uncovering the lies. I love Chinese food. Mmmmm


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Sep 21, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Hey Neil deGrasse Tyson is an acquaintance of mine. How about we go to Twitter and I'll introduce you...


Go get asstyson as soon as possible. If you can get him to debate me openly on camera/video ( to prove it’s him) Do it! I will PAY you money. Seriously!!! But you know what, he won’t! Because he’s a hack! He’s an actor that went to university and learned all the same bullshit suedoscience the rulers teach. What has he made ? Did he invent anything? Has he made any scientific discoveries? No he’s a tv talking head, that gets air time to propagate the lie. I laugh at him when he try’s to explain gravity.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Sep 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> I would assume it means oval, with the bottom half being ever so slightly bigger... not the shape of a pear.
> There is just no other way to communicate that in as few words that are understood b that many.


Lol so what the fuck is up with all the fake picture we have had of earth being a perfect ball. Remember those pics from Apollo? Oh wait they fucking faked them and it is on nasa video. Crickets..............


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Sep 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> If a bullet is fired in a plane towards the tail, how fast dose it travel?
> How do you hold on to your flat spot?


One of the stupidest post I’ve ever read... in fact still trying to figure it out.... did you get a bullet in your brain.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 21, 2019)

Jesus, 5 posts in a row that serve to prove that you are not very smart!

Don't they speak English in Ontario?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 21, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> Ah you say so but can you prove it? Is it possible experimentally to prove the earth is turning? If so can you tell me the name of the experiment that proved it?, please and thank you.









Where’sthecurve said:


> I will bet more than you. Just the fact this guy has the balls to talk to people about topics that trigger brain dead fluoride drinking drones into attack mode, shows he’s doing more than you. Those folks repeat anything and everything the system has taught them to be true, even taking the stance of the CIA ( they coined the phrase conspiracy theorist after JFK researchers said it was leaders in government that did it) to moch those uncovering the lies. I love Chinese food. Mmmmm


Too many conspiracy theories in one post to respond to.



Where’sthecurve said:


> Go get asstyson as soon as possible. If you can get him to debate me openly on camera/video ( to prove it’s him) Do it! I will PAY you money. Seriously!!! But you know what, he won’t! Because he’s a hack! He’s an actor that went to university and learned all the same bullshit suedoscience the rulers teach. What has he made ? Did he invent anything? Has he made any scientific discoveries? No he’s a tv talking head, that gets air time to propagate the lie. I laugh at him when he try’s to explain gravity.


So does that mean your laughing prove something?



Where’sthecurve said:


> Lol so what the fuck is up with all the fake picture we have had of earth being a perfect ball. Remember those pics from Apollo? Oh wait they fucking faked them and it is on nasa video. Crickets..............


lol, lots of caffeine before this troll? Do you believe that Trump is going to bring about the apocalypse?



Where’sthecurve said:


> One of the stupidest post I’ve ever read... in fact still trying to figure it out.... did you get a bullet in your brain.


Think about it, you are in an airplane, that is moving very fast in one direction. Do you subtract the speed of the plane form the bullet or not? I didn't read the post he was responding to, but it seems pretty obvious to me.


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Too many conspiracy theories in one post to respond to. . . . . . . .


There is some neat video on this link showing a year's worth of daylight and dark. It makes it easier to grasp what is going on with equinox and what not. It is not the easiest concept to grasp, even for me. And I spend most of my time outside where I get a front row seat to all of it.

https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/9/20/20874986/fall-equinox-2019-september-23


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> There is some neat video on this link showing a year's worth of daylight and dark. It makes it easier to grasp what is going on with equinox and what not. It is not the easiest concept to grasp, even for me. And I spend most of my time outside where I get a front row seat to all of it.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/9/20/20874986/fall-equinox-2019-september-23


That is awesome! I really noticed it for the first time growing outdoors, getting up at crack of dawn to see the sun patterns on the land early in the season rise spot compared to late season, same with the sun setting, the drop point changing. It really makes me understand how small I really am. 

But then thinking of the universe of life that is inside of me brings me comfort, because if something happens to me, I am bringing trillions of other lives down with me!


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> That is awesome! I really noticed it for the first time growing outdoors, getting up at crack of dawn to see the sun patterns on the land early in the season rise spot compared to late season, same with the sun setting, the drop point changing. It really makes me understand how small I really am.
> 
> But then thinking of the universe of life that is inside of me brings me comfort, because if something happens to me, I am bringing trillions of other lives down with me!


Growing in the bush you have to do a lot of, where will the sun be in 3 months kind of thing.

Everyone is their own biosphere.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> Go get asstyson as soon as possible. If you can get him to debate me openly on camera/video ( to prove it’s him) Do it! I will PAY you money. Seriously!!! But you know what, he won’t! Because he’s a hack! He’s an actor that went to university and learned all the same bullshit suedoscience the rulers teach. What has he made ? Did he invent anything? Has he made any scientific discoveries? No he’s a tv talking head, that gets air time to propagate the lie. I laugh at him when he try’s to explain gravity.


Thanks for giving me a heads up! You are so smart. As a retired electrical engineer I'm quite fascinated, tell me more!


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> I will bet more than you. Just the fact this guy has the balls to talk to people about topics that trigger brain dead fluoride drinking drones into attack mode, shows he’s doing more than you. Those folks repeat anything and everything the system has taught them to be true, even taking the stance of the CIA ( they coined the phrase conspiracy theorist after JFK researchers said it was leaders in government that did it) to moch those uncovering the lies. I love Chinese food. Mmmmm


Such a brilliant mind wasted on a pot site.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> Lol so what the fuck is up with all the fake picture we have had of earth being a perfect ball. Remember those pics from Apollo? Oh wait they fucking faked them and it is on nasa video. Crickets..............


You are an Einstein.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2019)

Do not smoke meth...


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I think I heard two day totals of 28 inches. If this is the new normal, flood zones have to be updated.


https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Imeldas-Floods-Part-New-Normal-Southeast-Texas?cm_ven=cat6-widget

The largest storm totals for Imelda from 7 am CDT Monday through 10 am CDT Friday, as reported by the NOAA/NWS Weather Prediction Center, were:

43.39” at North Fork Taylors Bayou
42.76” at Mayhaw Bayou @ Brush Island Road
40.98” at Green Pond Gully

The highest 3-day rainfall amounts at WU personal weather stations from Tuesday through Thursday:

39.69” at North Cleveland
36.70” at Beaumont


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Imeldas-Floods-Part-New-Normal-Southeast-Texas?cm_ven=cat6-widget
> 
> The largest storm totals for Imelda from 7 am CDT Monday through 10 am CDT Friday, as reported by the NOAA/NWS Weather Prediction Center, were:
> 
> ...


It's almost like this is the new normal for Texas, isn't it?


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)

Fucking Christ, why are all these threads turning into flat earth "discussions"?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Fucking Christ, why are all these threads turning into flat earth "discussions"?


They need outside confirmation of their insanity.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> They need outside confirmation of their insanity.


It makes no sense to me. They are trying to prove the shape of the prison we are in. Is the shape going to stop the fact that this is all changing, and not for the better? 

For their view to even work, there would have to be a conspiracy involving all major countries since the 1400s or before. I like conspiracies, but lets get real.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> It makes no sense to me. They are trying to prove the shape of the prison we are in. Is the shape going to stop the fact that this is all changing, and not for the better?
> 
> For their view to even work, there would have to be a conspiracy involving all major countries since the 1400s or before. I like conspiracies, but lets get real.


Belief in conspiracies rises when societies get unstable. Considering how unstable ours is, it's no surprise this one is so batshit Looney tunes.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Belief in conspiracies rises when societies get unstable. Considering how unstable ours is, it's no surprise this one is so batshit Looney tunes.


All the things we have proof on that can condemn the government and they are pushing flat earth. Can't this wait for later? Like when I'm dead.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> All the things we have proof on that can condemn the government and they are pushing flat earth. Can't this wait for later? Like when I'm dead.


Just laugh and point. They have that because it gives them nothing to fight with.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Just laugh and point. They have that because it gives them nothing to fight with.


I look away, just like in real life, when confronted with crazy people. I feel sorry for them, but not enough to engage.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 25, 2019)

https://quadrant.org.au/opinion/doomed-planet/2019/09/a-climate-modeller-spills-the-beans/


----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Slow-Moving-Atlantic-Storms-Imelda-and-Dorian-are-Growing-More-Common?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 29, 2019)

No one commenting on the 4 feet of September snow that just fell on Montana? Oh? Does it not fit your BS global warming narrative? A lot of reasoning and fact ignoring in a pseudo science and tech forum. Imagine that. This just in. Globetards still think the oceans curve into a perfect sphere. Or is it pear shaped just as Neil Degrasse Tyson told you? NASA or Tyson? You Globetards don't know whether to shit or go blind for Christ sakes. Dumb asses.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 29, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No one commenting on the 4 feet of September snow that just fell on Montana? Oh? Does it not fit your BS global warming narrative? A lot of reasoning and fact ignoring in a pseudo science and tech forum. Imagine that. This just in. Globetards still think the oceans curve into a perfect sphere. Or is it pear shaped just as Neil Degrasse Tyson told you? NASA or Tyson? You Globetards don't know whether to shit or go blind for Christ sakes. Dumb asses.


It's not looking good for trump even in a flat world.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No one commenting on the 4 feet of September snow that just fell on Montana? Oh? Does it not fit your BS global warming narrative? A lot of reasoning and fact ignoring in a pseudo science and tech forum. Imagine that. This just in. Globetards still think the oceans curve into a perfect sphere. Or is it pear shaped just as Neil Degrasse Tyson told you? NASA or Tyson? You Globetards don't know whether to shit or go blind for Christ sakes. Dumb asses.


I was all ready to talk about climate change and how 'global warming' is used to confuse people, but then I saw you are a flat earther.....


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I was all ready to talk about climate change and how 'global warming' is used to confuse people, but then I saw you are a flat earther.....


Ignore button is a great stress reliever.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Tropical-Storm-Karen-Struggling-Category-4-Lorenzo-Beast-Mode?cm_ven=cat6-widget

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Lorenzo-Still-Roiling-Atlantic-Major-Hurricane

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Lorenzo-Muscles-Its-Way-Category-5-Strength

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hurricane-Warnings-Azores-Lorenzo-Closes


----------



## Rrog (Oct 4, 2019)

He’s a flat earth moron.


----------



## too larry (Oct 4, 2019)

Bill Nye on tonight's Firing Line {PBS} Good show so far.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 5, 2019)

Bill boy is a pseudoscience talking head. Anyone can see that unless they are a globetard with mush between the ears. I love to come here and laugh at all the ignorant individuals talk about fake outer space. Completely clueless.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 5, 2019)

Rrog said:


> He’s a flat earth moron.


Dude, you think the oceans curve into a ball. LMAO !!!! and you call me the moron?


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

It's hot.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Eastern-US-Roasts-All-Time-Record-Heat-October?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## Rrog (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes Griller. You are truly a moron.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 6, 2019)

Research: Terra Firma. It's a great book that uses facts and reason not to mention scripture to prove flat earth. Cultivate your minds you cheeto eating, bong toking, mouth breathing Neanderthal Globetards.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 6, 2019)

Full of something. Not sure about any facts, though.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dude, you think the oceans curve into a ball. LMAO !!!! and you call me the moron?


Ever see a bubble or a falling raindrop? We are basically walking on the relatively solid object inside of one giant nitrogen bubble circling the sun.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 9, 2019)

Meanwhile more October snow and record cold on the way........Step into the sunlight and feel the warmth, step into the moonlight and feel the cold. The moon is self luminescent and is the ying to the suns yang. A nitrogen bubble? LMAO !!! I-G-N-O-R-A-N-T


----------



## Rrog (Oct 10, 2019)

Jesus, you’re so stupid. Mix that with your third grade arrogance and you’re just a child

too bad you have no basic understanding of basic science. You drag in your ghetto speak and all it does is tell everyone you’re an uneducated bible thumper


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2019)

@Rrog Amen on:


> QUIT THROWING AWAY YOUR SOIL


----------



## Rrog (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you, dude


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 11, 2019)

Historic snowfall in the upper mid-west and plains. Blizzard conditions with 27 inches of snow in some places. .....*crickets*


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 11, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Ever see a bubble or a falling raindrop? We are basically walking on the relatively solid object inside of one giant nitrogen bubble circling the sun.


I guess you have never witnessed the midnight sun right? The sun circles above the level plane earth. In the summer it makes smaller circles close to the northern center or magnetic north pole therefore you have long 23 hour days in the extreme northern regions. In the winter the sun circles in the deep southern latitudes so we have short winter days in the North. The longest day is around June 21st. The shortest day is around Dec. 21st. The process is very precise and repetitive. Eclipses, meteor showers and other cosmic events are all repetitive therefore they are easy to predict. The firmament is a time piece of intelligent design mastered by the ancients such as the Mayans and others. Modern man piggy backs off the ground work laid by ancient man in regards to predicting cosmic events.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I guess you have never witnessed the midnight sun right? The sun circles above the level plane earth. In the summer it makes smaller circles close to the northern center or magnetic north pole therefore you have long 23 hour days in the extreme northern regions. In the winter the sun circles in the deep southern latitudes so we have short winter days in the North. The longest day is around June 21st. The shortest day is around Dec. 21st. The process is very precise and repetitive. Eclipses, meteor showers and other cosmic events are all repetitive therefore they are easy to predict. The firmament is a ancient time piece of intelligent design mastered by the ancients such as the Mayans and others.


And where were you told this from?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 11, 2019)

Don't believe what I say. RESEARCH what I say. You will find that I am spot on. Open a book and cultivate your mind.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't believe what I say. RESEARCH what I say. You will find that I am spot on. Open a book and cultivate your mind.


No I am not wasting my time looking through all the junk out there to find which garbage you are into that spouts this nonsense.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Deadly-Fires-Rampage-Southern-California-Subtropical-Storm-Melissa-Forms-Northeast-US-Coast?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## Rrog (Oct 12, 2019)

His bullshit goes on and on. More made up bullshit for whatever is needed. He’s like a pet turd


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

More tropical fun. . .

In an exceptionally rare occurrence for late October, two new tropical storms formed simultaneously on Friday afternoon in the Atlantic—Olga in the Gulf of Mexico and Pablo in the northeast Atlantic near the Azores Islands. The formation of Olga and Pablo brings this year’s tally of Atlantic tropical cyclone activity to 16 named storms, 5 hurricanes, 3 intense hurricanes, and an ACE index of 120. The 1981 – 2010 averages for these quantities by October 25 were 10.8 named storms, 5.6 hurricane, 2.5 intense hurricanes, and an ACE index of 95.5, according to Dr. Phil Klotzbach, so 2019 is well above average in most metrics.


https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Rare-Occurrence-Simultaneous-Late-October-Tropical-Storms-Olga-and-Pablo-Form-Atlantic?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Kyarr-Nears-Cat-5-Strength-Arabian-Sea-Pablo-Hurricane-California-Faces-Hellish-Sunday-Fire?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2019)

Hmmmmm...

This is from less than a week ago.

Not good at all.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

It's still pretty damn hot.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

This was a few days back. Just getting around to posting it.

18 names storms this season.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Folks in Miami have wet feet.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> Folks in Miami have wet feet.


Something they'll just have to get used to.

Folks in Venice know how they feel.

This week I learned that there are a ton of Bangladeshi immigrants living in Venice, running tourist businesses, etc. Someone needs to enlighten these people about the concept of 'altitude' lol


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

The joy of hurricane season is that it is never over, it just moves south for the winter. Now they are coming in four packs.









Ambali Drops the Mic: Fastest Intensification on Record South of the Equator


The fastest-strengthening tropical cyclone on record south of the equator is part of a rare fourplex of tropical systems.



www.wunderground.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

Drought, Heat, and Victoria Falls: A Climate Story with a Twist


Climate change is playing into the stark dryness at Victoria Falls, but not in the way you might expect.



www.wunderground.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

A Look Under the Hood: Mechanisms that Help Drive Greenhouse Gas Cuts


Questions swirl around the best ways to ensure that national pledges to reduce carbon emissions become reality.



www.wunderground.com


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2019)

Global warming is accelerating. Not a good time to buy property in Miami Beach.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2019)

*Tesla stock zooms to best in two years on China factory optimism*









Tesla’s stock zooms to two-year high on China factory optimism


Tesla Inc. shares rally more than 6% on Monday, ending only a few dollars short of its record high.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

Second Warmest November Globally—and 2019 Likely to Be the Second Warmest Year


Global heat is close to record levels for both November and 2019 as a whole.



www.wunderground.com





Last month was the second warmest November in 140 years of recordkeeping, reported NOAA’s National Center for Environmental Information (NCEI) in its November summary of global climate. The November warmth enhances the likelihood that 2019 will be the second warmest year in global records dating back to 1880.

Only November 2015 was warmer than last month, by just 0.09°C (0.16°F), said NOAA. The third warmest November, in 2013, was 0.11°C (0.2°F) cooler than last month. The six warmest Novembers have all occurred in the 2010s, according to NOAA.


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

Second Wettest Year in U.S. History; Exceptional Warmth in Alaska and Florida


While the Midwest dealt with torrents and floods in 2019, Alaska and the South saw record annual warmth.



www.wunderground.com





Hot in the keys.

In this extraordinary year, Marathon:

set monthly-average heat records for February, April, May, June and October
notched 131 days that failed to get below 80°F
set 149 daily heat records (71 warm maxima, 78 warm minima)
recorded its hottest temperature on record in February, March, April, and June


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

Highest Atmospheric Pressure in More than 300 Years of London Recordkeeping


Three centuries of London-area weather history got revised this weekend by an intense high-pressure cell.



www.wunderground.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Australia fires: US crew dead in firefighting plane crash


Three people are dead after a large air tanker went down fighting bushfires in New South Wales.



www.bbc.com


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2020)

too larry said:


> Australia fires: US crew dead in firefighting plane crash
> 
> 
> Three people are dead after a large air tanker went down fighting bushfires in New South Wales.
> ...


This sucks. I see it was a C-130. I understand that many of those refitted for fire suppression duty did not get a wing spar upgrade that left them vulnerable to fatigue failure.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> This sucks. I see it was a C-130. I understand that many of those refitted for fire suppression duty did not get a wing spar upgrade that left them vulnerable to fatigue failure.


I saw on the local news this morning that one of them was from the Florida Panhandle.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 25, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> This sucks. I see it was a C-130. I understand that many of those refitted for fire suppression duty did not get a wing spar upgrade that left them vulnerable to fatigue failure.


No, these low flights are extremely difficult and dangerous.
To be effective, the pilots must fly the large aircraft no higher than 200 feet above the treetops. *Thirty-seven firefighters* have died in aerial firefighting accidents in the last decade. According to the US Forest Service, if similar casualty rates prevailed on the ground, more than 200 ground firefighters would die every year.
On the other hand, these aircraft allow fire crews to work in areas that would be too hot and dangerous to work without them. Sometimes aircraft support is the only way firefighters are able to fight particular wildfires.
No signs of equipment failure, RIP to those brave firefighters...


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

4000 gallons @ 8 pounds per gallon.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2020)

doublejj said:


> No, these low flights are extremely difficult and dangerous.
> To be effective, the pilots must fly the large aircraft no higher than 200 feet above the treetops. *Thirty-seven firefighters* have died in aerial firefighting accidents in the last decade. According to the US Forest Service, if similar casualty rates prevailed on the ground, more than 200 ground firefighters would die every year.
> On the other hand, these aircraft allow fire crews to work in areas that would be too hot and dangerous to work without them. Sometimes aircraft support is the only way firefighters are able to fight particular wildfires.
> No signs of equipment failure, RIP to those brave firefighters...


Maybe not in this case but a C-130 converted to firefighting duty did crash after the wing broke at the base. It happened here in Colorado during our last huge fire season, some 8 years ago. Someone caught it on video and they showed it on the evening news.

No matter what the cause, these guys are the best of us and for a variety of reasons, old airframes being just one of many, fighting fire from the air is very dangerous indeed.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

Saw this on tonight's Newshour. There is hope.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

I hadn't seen this on the news. But then there are other things going on atm.









Southeastern Brazil Reeling from Record Rains, Deadly Floods


The wet season went into overdrive across southeast Brazil last week, killing dozens and displacing more than 30,000 people.



www.wunderground.com


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2020)

too larry said:


> Saw this on tonight's Newshour. There is hope.


Solar is a part of the solution but can't handle all of society's energy needs alone. Nonetheless, I've said for decades that the most wasted real estate in America is rooftops.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2020)

too larry said:


> I hadn't seen this on the news. But then there are other things going on atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serves them right for burning down the Amazon.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

Warmest Winter in U.S. History So Far


The nation's first two months of winter were the warmest in more than a century of recordkeeping.



www.wunderground.com





The first two months of meteorological winter (December 2019 – January 2020) were the warmest on record for the contiguous U.S. in data going back to 1895. NOAA provided the January data and images on Thursday ahead of its monthly U.S. climate report.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> Warmest Winter in U.S. History So Far
> 
> 
> The nation's first two months of winter were the warmest in more than a century of recordkeeping.
> ...


Fake news, NOAA will soon be replaced.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Fake news, NOAA will soon be replaced.


There was a story on NPR earlier in the week about the effort to silence government scientists. They can't comment on blogs, write op-eds, etc, etc. Some long standing websites with daily air quality reports were taken off line. We live in crazy times.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> There was a story on NPR earlier in the week about the effort to silence government scientists. They can't comment on blogs, write op-eds, etc, etc. Some long standing websites with daily air quality reports were taken off line. We live in crazy times.


It's our democracy- if we can keep it.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 7, 2020)

Mr Sun might play a role. Nah!






__





NASA PREDICTS NEXT SOLAR CYCLE WILL BE LOWEST IN 200 YEARS (DALTON MINIMUM LEVELS) + THE IMPLICATIONS - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Mr Sun might play a role. Nah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If true, this would give humanity a break in the ongoing march of global warming, perhaps time to make the changes our scientists are clamoring for.

It would be nice to get lucky but the other side of the coin is that maybe the sunspot cycle just doesn't drive Earth's climate that much.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

This was from a week ago. Just getting around to posting.









Warmest January on Record Globally


No other month in NOAA's 140-year database was this unusually warm without El Niño in place.



www.wunderground.com


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2020)

too larry said:


> This was from a week ago. Just getting around to posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faster Than Expected!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 21, 2020)

Quick remove more regulations in order to save our self!

The U.S. president thinks the virus will clear up, but only once temperatures begin rising.

Thank for being there Exxon.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 21, 2020)

too larry said:


> This was from a week ago. Just getting around to posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 blow zero at my house this morning I wish global warming would hurry up!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 21, 2020)

Weather Channel just put up some fake CGI NASA photos of Antarctica and claims 20% of the continents ice has melted LMAO WTF EVER !!!


----------



## spek9 (Feb 21, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Weather Channel just put up some fake CGI NASA photos of Antarctica and claims 20% of the continents ice has melted LMAO WTF EVER !!!


Does that mean your Ice Wall has melted to the point you can get over it and check if there's an edge or not?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 21, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Weather Channel just put up some fake CGI NASA photos of Antarctica and claims 20% of the continents ice has melted LMAO WTF EVER !!!


I know right! Show us yours and we'll shut them down!


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> 20 blow zero at my house this morning I wish global warming would hurry up!


We've a few cold snaps, but over all it's been 4-5 degrees above normal all winter here. Lots more days in the 70's than in the 50's.


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2020)

This guy seems to have good sense.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 30, 2020)

Im not one to rub dirt on a wound or anything, but watching this makes me so bummed to know what we have done to the land that our country is on. When they talk about the 'fireproof' of the trees, I can't help but wonder if there is a study somewhere about where all these trees were located and a computer generated model showing how much it would have affected the environment in California and the rest of the western states. 

Not to mention all of the trees everywhere else that got cut down to strip land for the gnarly farming practices we use(d),


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im not one to rub dirt on a wound or anything, but watching this makes me so bummed to know what we have done to the land that our country is on. When they talk about the 'fireproof' of the trees, I can't help but wonder if there is a study somewhere about where all these trees were located and a computer generated model showing how much it would have affected the environment in California and the rest of the western states.
> 
> Not to mention all of the trees everywhere else that got cut down to strip land for the gnarly farming practices we use(d),


A lot of the really big ones were saved when a lady showed the lumber companies it cost more per board foot to harvest them due to the increased labor cost.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

Yikes. Just what we need.


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 13, 2020)

The gulf waters are warmest at the end of the long southern summers. This is not a NEW phenomenon. The Florida and Yucatan peninsulas help to make them some of the warmest on Earth by protecting them from larger and cooler ocean currents.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The gulf waters are warmest at the end of the *long southern summers*. This is not a NEW phenomenon. The Florida and Yucatan peninsulas help to make them some of the warmest on Earth by protecting them from larger and cooler ocean currents.


Getting record breaking hotter bodies of Water is new.

Look at Russia's investment in the Arctic vs ours. We should help them with deliveries to the south china sea.


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Getting record breaking hotter bodies of Water is new.


Micheal was Oct 10th, and the Gulf was 85F. It just blew up the last day before landfall.

Seems like they are coming more often and are stronger. We still have a lot of the hurricane season to go and are already on Sally. But these things are cyclical. This year reminds me of 2005.


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2020)

Speaking of Sally, we just got a robo call telling us the track had moved a little to the east. Still not a direct impact, but closer than we thought. (I'm north of Panama City)


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2020)

injinji said:


> Micheal was Oct 10th, and the Gulf was 85F. It just blew up the last day before landfall.
> 
> Seems like they are coming more often and are stronger. We still have a lot of the hurricane season to go and are already on Sally. But these things are cyclical. This year reminds me of 2005.


I was in Florida in 2005. The floods and power outages were worse than the storm itself 

Y'all be careful, and be prepared!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The gulf waters are warmest at the end of the long southern summers. This is not a NEW phenomenon. The Florida and Yucatan peninsulas help to make them some of the warmest on Earth by protecting them from larger and cooler ocean currents.


you’re a known psychopathic bullshitter so why would anyone read anything you put out there


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2020)

This is not new either,
https://truthout.org/articles/arctic-hits-hottest-temperature-on-record-at-100-4-degrees-fahrenheit/


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> This is not new either,
> https://truthout.org/articles/arctic-hits-hottest-temperature-on-record-at-100-4-degrees-fahrenheit/


Also not new; what ice cover is left on the Arctic Ocean is no longer solid multi year ice but first year slush.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome to Planet Titanic. We’ll never sink


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2020)

Earth had its hottest September in 140 years, NOAA says


This year has brought its fair share of unprecedented events. Now there's something else.




abc7.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2020)

For those who say climate change causes more and more powerful hurricanes, I say there isn't one Iota of proof.


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2021)

It's raining in northern Colorado today, temps in the mid 40s. Raining, like I'm in fucking Portland or something...

Oh, well. At least we got a week of zeroish weather last month.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 6, 2021)

Global warming? How's that working out for Texas? lol


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> Global warming? How's that working out for Texas? lol


The way it works. . . . . there is a high pressure barrier around the poles that keeps the coldest air over the poles. When there is extra heating at high Lats, it breaks that barrier and allows for the cold are to come south with the jet stream. It's called climate change. Now you know.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> The way it works. . . . . there is a high pressure barrier around the poles that keeps the coldest air over the poles. When there is extra heating at high Lats, it breaks that barrier and allows for the cold are to come south with the jet stream. It's called climate change. Now you know.


Weakening of the circumpolar jet stream leads to wildly variable weather.

Yay climate change!

Of course there will always be people who don't believe in it- but there are people who believe the earth is flat, too.

As Neil deGrasse Tyson likes to say, "the truth doesn't care if you believe it or not."


----------



## Rrog (Mar 16, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> Global warming? How's that working out for Texas? lol


Another complete idiot sock puppet


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

Seven inches of rain. . . .

Flash flooding over the weekend in Tennessee killed four people and prompted dozens of rescues after record-breaking rain fell on the state capital of Nashville. 









Deadly Floods Sweep Through Nashville


Flash flooding over the weekend in Tennessee killed four people and prompted dozens of rescues after record-breaking rain fell on the state capital of Nashville.




earther.gizmodo.com


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> Seven inches of rain. . . .
> 
> Flash flooding over the weekend in Tennessee killed four people and prompted dozens of rescues after record-breaking rain fell on the state capital of Nashville.
> 
> ...


We may be witnessing the end of the Holocene period of stable climate.

While there's lots of research and discussion about how humanity is warming the climate, what I haven't seen is any research or even conjecture about whether or how the Holocene was going to send anyway. If there's one thing the natural record tells us about Earth's climate, it is that nothing lasts forever.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 30, 2021)

When is Jesus coming? I was told several different dates now. I'm confused


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> When is Jesus coming? I was told several different dates now. I'm confused


He came, he toured, he's out.

We're on our own now.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> When is Jesus coming? I was told several different dates now. I'm confused


Don't get me started on the child abuse Mary put that kid through. It's one thing getting knocked up and convincing her husband to be that God did it. But she made the kid believe it too. Cost him his life in the end.

But on a happier note, here is a happier note. . . .


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> Don't get me started on the child abuse Mary put that kid through. It's one thing getting knocked up and convincing her husband to be that God did it. But she made the kid believe it too. Cost him his life in the end.
> 
> But on a happier note, here is a happier note. . . .


Two men say they're Jesus, one of them must be wrong
There's a protest singer, he's singing a protest song
He says, "They wanna have a war, keep their factories
They wanna have a war to keep us on our knees
They wanna have a war to stop us buying Japanese
They wanna have a war to stop industrial disease
They're pointing out the enemy to keep you deaf and blind
They wanna sap your energy, incarcerate your mind
Give ya "Rule Britannia", gassy beer, page three
Two weeks in España and Sunday striptease"
Meanwhile, the first Jesus says "I'll cure it soon
Abolish Monday mornings and Friday afternoons"
The other one's out on hunger strike, he's dying by degrees
How come Jesus gets industrial disease?


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)

Even Beau is talking about the weather.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Even Beau is talking about the weather.


What most people just haven't figured out yet is that this summer will be one of the COOLEST over the foreseeable future.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> What most people just haven't figured out yet is that this summer will be one of the COOLEST over the foreseeable future.


What?......
*Death Valley hits 128, Las Vegas 114 as West Coast bakes in record-breaking heat wave*








Death Valley hits 128 as West Coast bakes in record heat wave


The western and central United States is baking amid sweltering temperatures.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> What most people just haven't figured out yet is that this summer will be one of the COOLEST over the foreseeable future.


i like to argue with tty...but i don't think i can this time. it's just gonna get fucking hotter and hotter till the wax in peoples ears melts enough for them to hear the truth...


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like to argue with tty...but i don't think i can this time. it's just gonna get fucking hotter and hotter till the wax in peoples ears melts enough for them to hear the truth...


By then it will be too late.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2021)

doublejj said:


> What?......
> *Death Valley hits 128, Las Vegas 114 as West Coast bakes in record-breaking heat wave*
> 
> 
> ...


It's global warming, and until we stop spewing greenhouse gases into the sky like there's no tomorrow, there won't be one- unless you're a Gila monster.

Are we going to get the occasional cooler year? Sure, especially if another big volcano like Mt Pinatubo erupts. But the trend is beyond debate.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2021)

1/3 of the US believes the election was stolen. That Antifa stormed the capital. That Covid is a myth.

what can we expect from such a batch of imbeciles?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2021)

Rrog said:


> 1/3 of the US believes the election was stolen. That Antifa stormed the capital. That Covid is a myth.
> 
> what can we expect from such a batch of imbeciles?


we can expect them to continue trying to live like things are the way they used to be...they're not, and they may never be that way again.
in reality, things haven't been "the way they used to be" since the 1950s...we've been fucking things up for a long time...bill's are coming due.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2021)

Rrog said:


> 1/3 of the US believes the election was stolen. That Antifa stormed the capital. That Covid is a myth.
> 
> what can we expect from such a batch of imbeciles?


For them to continue to run true to form, of course.









“They’re All Fucking Short-Bus People”: Capitol Riot Attorney Manages to Insult At Least Three Different Groups While Defending 1/6 Actions


The lawyer for the QAnon shaman told Talking Points Memo “These defendants…they’re all fucking short-bus people. These are people with brain damage, they’re fucking retarded, they’re on the goddamn spectrum.”




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we can expect them to continue trying to live like things are the way they used to be...they're not, and they may never be that way again.
> in reality, things haven't been "the way they used to be" since the 1950s...we've been fucking things up for a long time...bill's are coming due.


So what exactly did you used to like to argue with me about, again?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> So what exactly did you used to like to argue with me about, again?


pretty much everything, as i recall...do i really have to go back and search for arguments?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pretty much everything, as i recall...do i really have to go back and search for arguments?


Nah. I just didn't remember.


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2021)

I saw this on last night's Newshour.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

All in all, this is not too bad. It looks like most houses are still standing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> All in all, this is not too bad. It looks like most houses are still standing.


not too bad is subjective...a lot of those houses may have to be condemned if the footings were damaged, and they look like almost all of them need serious repairs, but it is better than a pile of broken boards and splinters...


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not too bad is subjective...a lot of those houses may have to be condemned if the footings were damaged, and they look like almost all of them need serious repairs, but it is better than a pile of broken boards and splinters...


My frame of reference is the 20 foot storm surge from Micheal at Mexico Beach. Storm surge is the big killer along the coast. From the looks of it, maybe not too many folks were washed out to sea with Ida.









Hurricane Michael: Storm surge catastrophic for Mexico Beach


When Hurricane Michael roared ashore on October 10, 2018, it pushed a massive and destructive storm surge to the coast.




www.wtvy.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> My frame of reference is the 20 foot storm surge from Micheal at Mexico Beach. Storm surge is the big killer along the coast. From the looks of it, maybe not too many folks were washed out to sea with Ida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you're right, it could be a lot worse, i'm just a natural pessimist, the glasss is not only half empty, that milk is spoiled and will give you botulism....


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, you're right, it could be a lot worse, i'm just a natural pessimist, the glasss is not only half empty, that milk is spoiled and will give you botulism....


You are right that most of those houses are toast. But it looks like it was mostly wind damage. Ida storm surge was 12-16 foot the best I can find. Most of the houses were higher than that.

Everyday there is more footage.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

Last night walking back from the riverhouse I was thinking about the first time making that trip after Micheal. It was the next day after the storm, and I had to walk way out in my neighbor's fields to get around trees down in the road. Took 2-3 hours to go and come back a little over a mile.

For those not in the flooded areas, yesterday was spent cooking what was in the fridge. The food in the freezer should be good for a couple more days if you keep the door closed. We had National Guard and lots of LEO's from around the country come to help. I can't really remember when they got here. I know the first 2-3 days we were just trying to chainsaw our way off the farm, check on all the houses and barns and what not. From then on it was chasing ice, water and gas. We went 13 days before the lights came back on.

But it was later in the year, so really nice for the first week. It's got to be a bitch in LA with no AC.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> You are right that most of those houses are toast. But it looks like it was mostly wind damage. Ida storm surge was 12-16 foot the best I can find. Most of the houses were higher than that.
> 
> Everyday there is more footage.


i'm sort of disappointed...they flew a drone over all of those roofless houses, and i didn't see one grow room...something wrong with that community......


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm sort of disappointed...they flew a drone over all of those roofless houses, and i didn't see one grow room...something wrong with that community......


I was looking for the same thing. You know some of them are growing.

When I was still writing I worked on a story with two brothers growing for the mob in south Florida and their house get it's roof taken off by a hurricane, exposing their grow op. They owed the mob money and now they were going to get busted for growing. They were looting a REI store for food, and saw a sign about the Florida Trail. So they stole hiking gear and hid out on the trail. I took it a few chapters but never really found the hook.


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

Last week's storm was Mindy or some such. Which means we got to the M's over a month sooner than 2018 with Micheal.

But on to the next one.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2021)

I miss Larry...


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I miss Larry...


I've missed you to. Are you on the road working?

Sorry, I thought everyone knew. Larry is stuck in my work computer and I'm not working. Well, one day a week, but it's hard to find free time to RIU at the office. The couple we hired to replace me for weekends are around a lot, and I don't want them to know my business. 

Anyway, I've been using this old toe sock that I found in the back of the drawer.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

Sam I am. Will be a major, but most likely a fish storm. Hope so anyway.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've missed you to. Are you on the road working?
> 
> Sorry, I thought everyone knew. Larry is stuck in my work computer and I'm not working. Well, one day a week, but it's hard to find free time to RIU at the office. The couple we hired to replace me for weekends are around a lot, and I don't want them to know my business.
> 
> Anyway, I've been using this old toe sock that I found in the back of the drawer.


Hey brother! I guess I'm the only one not in on the joke lol

I would have expected a more creative name, like "Larry the third" but that tells you more about me than you lol


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> . . . . . . .I would have expected a more creative name, like "Larry the third" but that tells you more about me than you lol


It wasn't for public consumption when I made it. The pandemic forced it into use. But larry le troisième does have a certain ring to it.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> It wasn't for public consumption when I made it. The pandemic forced it into use. But larry le troisième does have a certain ring to it.


Or trichome Larry...


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

Three years ago today. . . .


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2021)

Soooooo COP26 is going on right now, with all the usual platitudes spoken by all the usual people flying in on the usual blizzard of private jets.

Who else feels this is an exercise in "doing something" as opposed to actually making tough choices and implementing policy?


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Soooooo COP26 is going on right now, with all the usual platitudes spoken by all the usual people flying in on the usual blizzard of private jets.
> 
> Who else feels this is an exercise in "doing something" as opposed to actually making tough choices and implementing policy?


I saw a clip from tictok that summed up our chances on climate change. He was saying that with Covid-19 we had a safe and effective vaccine at the same time the virus was killing thousands of people, and a goodly amount of us refuse to take it. Then think how hard climate change is going to be to deal with. If we can't get folks to protect themselves in the present, we don't have a chance in hell of getting them to worry about something happening in the future. We are pretty much screwed.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

I thought Nor Easter's were just for the NE.









Coastal Flooding Closes Roads, Bridges From South Carolina to Florida - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com


A one-two punch of stormy weather and high tides hammered parts of the southeast Atlantic coast saturday. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> I thought Nor Easter's were just for the NE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's coming up on the season of clear weather flooding due to king tides.

Pretty soon it's going to be too late to sell and move.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> I saw a clip from tictok that summed up our chances on climate change. He was saying that with Covid-19 we had a safe and effective vaccine at the same time the virus was killing thousands of people, and a goodly amount of us refuse to take it. Then think how hard climate change is going to be to deal with. If we can't get folks to protect themselves in the present, we don't have a chance in hell of getting them to worry about something happening in the future. We are pretty much screwed.


There are plenty of examples of humanity thinking ahead to the next generations, but in nearly all cases, the societies involved were very small.

Dr Jared Diamond's book 'Collapse' discusses the various ways civilisations have collapsed in the past. It's sobering reading, to say the least.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> I thought Nor Easter's were just for the NE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southern nor’easters are tricky bastards. Don’t let their smooth talkin ways git to ya.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Southern nor’easters are tricky bastards. Don’t let their smooth talkin ways git to ya.


The weather guy at one of the Panama City TV stations was excited about it. But it is well east of me, so I hadn't really paid attention. The possible eight inches of rain was a shock to hear. It's sunny here.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> The weather guy at one of the Panama City TV stations was excited about it. But it is well east of me, so I hadn't really paid attention. The possible eight inches of rain was a shock to hear. It's sunny here.


It’s sunny here too, but that isn’t unusual.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

Today was the last day of hurricane season. We got off light this year. Lots of tropical bs, but only one hurricane. And although Fred was only a cat 1, it did a good bit of damage. I had run down to check on the riverhouse, and a big hickory tree came down across the driveway. So I walked the 1.6 miles to the house in the worse of the storm.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

The *2021 Atlantic hurricane season* was the third-most active Atlantic hurricane season on record, producing 21 named storms, and the second in a row after 2020, and third overall, in which the designated 21-name list of storm names was exhausted.[1] Additionally, with a damage total of $70 billion, it was the fourth-costliest season on record behind 2012, 2005 and 2017. The season began on June 1, 2021, and ended on November 30, 2021.









2021 Atlantic hurricane season - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> The *2021 Atlantic hurricane season* was the third-most active Atlantic hurricane season on record, producing 21 named storms, and the second in a row after 2020, and third overall, in which the designated 21-name list of storm names was exhausted.[1] Additionally, with a damage total of $70 billion, it was the fourth-costliest season on record behind 2012, 2005 and 2017. The season began on June 1, 2021, and ended on November 30, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno about you, but I'm seeing a trend...


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2021)

Out hunting gold and only found this

When will this shit end. 8 miles south of the house this time.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Out hunting gold and only found this
> View attachment 5039440View attachment 5039441
> When will this shit end. 8 miles south of the house this time.


Damn. 12 month fire season...


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

Spring type storms even before the official start of winter.









More than 80 feared dead after tornadoes hit central and southern US | CNN


Storms unleashed devastating tornadoes late Friday and early Saturday across parts of the central and southern United States, collapsing buildings into twisted debris and claiming lives, with officials fearing the death toll could exceed 80.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

The record heat leads to rare December twisters way up north.


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2021)

injinji said:


>


75 mph wind gusts right here yesterday.

My neighbor to the west has a giant cottonwood in his backyard and every time it blows really hard or we have an icing event I get really nervous that fucking thing is gonna drop a limb through my house. And of course my bedroom is right in the way, too.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> 75 mph wind gusts right here yesterday.
> 
> My neighbor to the west has a giant cottonwood in his backyard and every time it blows really hard or we have an icing event I get really nervous that fucking thing is gonna drop a limb through my house. And of course my bedroom is right in the way, too.


There is a huge oak outside my bedroom. I've slept on the couch a few nights when there was really high winds. But Micheal leaned it over about 15 degrees away from the house. Now I'm not so worried.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> There is a huge oak outside my bedroom. I've slept on the couch a few nights when there was really high winds. But Micheal leaned it over about 15 degrees away from the house. Now I'm not so worried.


I'm not holding my breath for hurricanes in Colorado lol

But the odd tornado...


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> There is a huge oak outside my bedroom. I've slept on the couch a few nights when there was really high winds. But Micheal leaned it over about 15 degrees away from the house. Now I'm not so worried.


Try living under 150 ft white pines never ending clean up I dont sleep well with winds over 30. 50 again here today no snow yet but its about to change. Most yrs i can be ice fishing small ponds by dec 1 no ice anywhere so far this yr.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Damn this traffic jam.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 18, 2021)

Those Tornadoes are crazy. I was 18 when that shit went down here. It was pretty surreal.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 25, 2022)

Joe Rogan really upping the quality of guests lately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486103450446303234


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Joe Rogan really upping the quality of guests lately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486103450446303234


FFS, seriously?! I wouldn't trust this clown to tell me the time of day!

"No such thing as climate"

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

What does he take us for?!


----------



## injinji (Jan 26, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Joe Rogan really upping the quality of guests lately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486103450446303234


Now he has Neil Young in his corner.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

I heard about this new report this morning on NPR. (in a google search I had to scroll past all the paid posts telling me emissions were getting lower before I found it) It seems a lot of what were called leaks are really just gas vented when they do work on the lines.









Major studies reveal 60% more methane emissions


EDF-led research led shows U.S. emissions of methane, the main ingredient of natural gas, are a far greater threat than the government’s estimate suggests.




www.edf.org


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> I heard about this new report this morning on NPR. (in a google search I had to scroll past all the paid posts telling me emissions were getting lower before I found it) It seems a lot of what were called leaks are really just gas vented when they do work on the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are methane leaks everywhere they're drilling and fracking in the West. Colorado's answer to the problem is to delay buying monitoring requirement and then say we don't have a problem.

Another big source of climate affecting emissions are burning coal mines. Yes, there are hundreds of them, all over the country, all of them spewing CO2 and worse; in fact, one that's suspected of starting the Marshall Fire near Boulder Colorado has been burning for over 100 years!


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2022)

Sea level rise.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Sea level rise.


If you have beachfront property in the Gulf or up the east coast,I suggest selling.

I predict property in Colorado will continue to rise in value, due to people with wet feet buying someplace where they never have to look at an ocean again.

Me, I'm thinking about buying a boat; rising tides, right?!


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> If you have beachfront property in the Gulf or up the east coast,I suggest selling.
> 
> I predict property in Colorado will continue to rise in value, due to people with wet feet buying someplace where they never have to look at an ocean again.
> 
> Me, I'm thinking about buying a boat; rising tides, right?!


I wouldn't worry unless you have some real long legged genes. My lowest land is 65 feet above sea level down at the creek. Even at a foot every hundred years. . . . . .


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> I wouldn't worry unless you have some real long legged genes. My lowest land is 65 feet above sea level down at the creek. Even at a foot every hundred years. . . . . .


That's not beachfront property, though.

You do realize you live at higher altitude than fully half of America's population, right?


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> That's not beachfront property, though.
> 
> You do realize you live at higher altitude than fully half of America's population, right?


Sandhill. Here at the house I'm close to 100 feet. Seven miles into town, and it's 120 feet. But as I can attest from the time I rode a bike to school, there are a couple three big hills between here and there.


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2022)

There was a spate of articles taking about the impact of climate change in Colorado. They all said "more of the same, only more so."

Gee thanks, I knew that! Y'all got any SPECIFICS?!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> There are methane leaks everywhere they're drilling and fracking in the West. Colorado's answer to the problem is to delay buying monitoring requirement and then say we don't have a problem.
> 
> Another big source of climate affecting emissions are burning coal mines. Yes, there are hundreds of them, all over the country, all of them spewing CO2 and worse; in fact, one that's suspected of starting the Marshall Fire near Boulder Colorado has been burning for over 100 years!


This is crazy stuff if you are unaware. We do have a lot of massive fires underground. Our unending wisdom.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

Last night we got 6 plus inches of rain. Forecast was from 2-3. I was down at the river and parked on the hill just in case. The river was up several feet this morning, but hadn't covered the driveway when I left.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Last night we got 6 plus inches of rain. Forecast was from 2-3. I was down at the river and parked on the hill just in case. The river was up several feet this morning, but hadn't covered the driveway when I left.


The West is dry as fuck and that's beginning to be the standard story out here. I think climate change means more drought in the American West and that does not bode well for farmers or city dwellers in the region.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The West is dry as fuck and that's beginning to be the standard story out here. I think climate change means more drought in the American West and that does not bode well for farmers or city dwellers in the region.


The good part of this storm is the fires in the south end of the county are finally out. Tonight was my wife's monthly get together and her friend was showing pictures of the fires. It got within two miles of her house. There were 20 fire units in front of her house, but if the wind hadn't changed when it did, I don't think they would have stopped it.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 20, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The West is dry as fuck and that's beginning to be the standard story out here. I think climate change means more drought in the American West and that does not bode well for farmers or city dwellers in the region.


And what is bad for farms is bad for everyone


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> And what is bad for farms is bad for everyone


Farms in the West to stop worrying water into the air and calling it irrigation. Drip irrigation saves incredible amounts of water and it needs to be mandatory.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> The good part of this storm is the fires in the south end of the county are finally out. Tonight was my wife's monthly get together and her friend was showing pictures of the fires. It got within two miles of her house. There were 20 fire units in front of her house, but if the wind hadn't changed when it did, I don't think they would have stopped it.


Holy shit that's a close shave. Sounds like a lot of stories from friends here in Colorado, including my now girlfriend.


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2022)

I must have missed the news last night. Just saw this when I logged on this morning.









Texas authorities warn of more dangerous fire weather to come as a wildfire victim's family reflects on her life of service | CNN


As authorities in central Texas battle several wildfires and warn of more dangerous conditions Sunday, the family of a sheriff's deputy killed in the flames say the reality of her death hasn't fully sunk in.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2022)

USA Wildfires


Current wildfire activity for the United States.




storymaps.esri.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2022)

Largest fire in Texas history.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2022)

Current Map | U.S. Drought Monitor







droughtmonitor.unl.edu


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

I love the guy in the red truck driving his ass away.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Current Map | U.S. Drought Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my greatest concern in Colorado, because as drought goes, so go wildfires.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)

I miss clicked on my river reading page and this came up. Really good info. Click on your region and there are several options.









GOES Imagery Viewer - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

This was some shit.









South Africa floods: deadliest storm on record kills over 300 people


President Cyril Ramaphosa blames ‘catastrophic’ rainfall in KwaZulu-Natal on climate crisis




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2022)

I came across this YT channel. PBS, so you know it's good stuff.



https://www.youtube.com/c/pbsterra/videos



Years ago I saw a video looking for the safest place in the states. They picked Jackson County Florida, a county near me. But these guys went looking and came up with a county in Vermont.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## thumper60 (Jun 10, 2022)

injinji said:


>


You otter see us Mainers when it hits triple digits like ice on hot pavement anything over 90 iam done!


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2022)

thumper60 said:


> You otter see us Mainers when it hits triple digits like ice on hot pavement anything over 90 iam done!


If the rain was late in coming, it hit 90 every day this past week. I do not know why I always do a second planting of green beans. It always gets too hot for them to fruit by the time they are old enough.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2022)

injinji said:


>


What this basically means is the end of most irrigated farming west of the Continental Divide until further notice. Farmers will scream but they're outnumbered by city dwellers 50 to one.

The way water rights have been structured, there is a disincentive to save water; if you don't use all of your allotted rights, you can lose them! Naturally, that has put a real crimp in efforts to promote water conservation. Farmers use 80% of the water drawn from the Colorado River (similar to most places), so they'll be the ones asked- told- to cut back.

There are some amazing water conservation technologies out there, from drip irrigation to semipermeable mulching systems, etc. Some way must be found to encourage the adoption of these approaches.

This is already the worst drought in 1200 years. It's not getting better so adaptation or death is the choice.


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> What this basically means is the end of most irrigated farming west of the Continental Divide until further notice. Farmers will scream but they're outnumbered by city dwellers 50 to one.
> 
> The way water rights have been structured, there is a disincentive to save water; if you don't use all of your allotted rights, you can lose them! Naturally, that has put a real crimp in efforts to promote water conservation. Farmers use 80% of the water drawn from the Colorado River (similar to most places), so they'll be the ones asked- told- to cut back.
> 
> ...


There was a good PBS Nova on water rights a couple three years ago. It talked about how if you didn't use all your water, you lost the rights to it. For years I have been adding to the problem by eating a lot of almonds. I've cut way back on them. Weight loss weighed into it too though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> There was a good PBS Nova on water rights a couple three years ago. It talked about how if you didn't use all your water, you lost the rights to it. For years I have been adding to the problem by eating a lot of almonds. I've cut way back on them. Weight loss weighed into it too though.


We need to figure out how to incentivise the right behavior instead of the wrong behavior. Subsidising advanced low usage irrigation techniques would go a long way to solving this problem.

Drip irrigation, lithic mulching, agrivoltaic solar, there are lots of great options becoming available. We must help farmers make good choices; it's not like they don't want to. They aren't stupid, they're just stuck in the same system we are.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2022)

Them pesky kids. . . .


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> Them pesky kids. . . .


Hey! Who taught those kids to read the State Constitution?!

We put that stuff in there to sound good, not because we want to have to actually live up to it!

Those MEDDLING kids, anyway!


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2022)

This was on the newshour tonight. Warm water under the ice means faster melting.


----------

